# pickandmixseeds



## mr west (Jul 6, 2008)

I jus placed an order with Cannabis Seeds - Pick 'n' Mix Cannabis Seeds I bought a single fem seed the oter week and now i ordered six fem seeds. My first order was flying duchmans G-Force which has sprouted and is going good. This order is
1x Sweet Tooth - Feminised for £6.50 each
1x The Church - Feminised for £2.70 each
1x Masterkush - Feminised for £6.83 each
1x White Widow - Feminised for £8.45 each
1x Cheese - Feminised for £3.60 each
1x Skunk #1 - Feminised for £5.00 each
My plan is to grow them into mothers and clone the hell out of them hehehe. What do ppl think of the choice of strains i bought?


----------



## ceerock (Jul 6, 2008)

i like those...ive only tried 2 of em but the rest sound good..


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jul 6, 2008)

wow someone to finally use that site, im interested a lot


----------



## mr west (Jul 7, 2008)

the way i figure it, may as well use that site than have to buy 10 of anything from somewhere else. Urd be silly to buy anywhere else imo. hopefully i shall have the seeds by morra or wednesday.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow! thats a pretty nifty site. I'm gonna make my order tomorrow! Good luck with your new ladies!!!


----------



## mr west (Jul 7, 2008)

cheers dude, cant wait to taste the skunk#1, my fave so far, tho bubblelicious is mighty tasty too which im growing at the mo. Ive had white widow and thats lovely but i havent even seen any of the other types. Im wondering if the smoke is in proportion to the price.


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jul 7, 2008)

how are you paying?


----------



## smokeh (Jul 7, 2008)

i used that site on thurs after stumbling across it month or so ago.

orderd on thurs. got my Super silver haze fem seed on fri, or sat (cant remember). either way it was fast. its still germing atm. should be ready 2night.

i love the site, +rep to it 

mr west, where bouts in england are u? i might also have some clones for sale of WW,SSH,Trance,Ata Tundra and bag seed.


----------



## mr west (Jul 7, 2008)

MonkeeMan said:


> how are you paying?


with money lol. Someones credit card lol


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jul 7, 2008)

i meant like money order, cc, prepaid cc??? thats what i meant


----------



## mr west (Jul 7, 2008)

just normal debit card actualy. THey dont say seeds on the recept something like " really good idea" or something id have to look through my bank statements to see


----------



## mr west (Jul 7, 2008)

i checked and all it says on my statement is "very clever stuff" and the last 4 numbers of my card


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jul 7, 2008)

there was a guy on this site saying that he owned that website, im surprised he hasn't posted


----------



## mr west (Jul 7, 2008)

maybe he was bullshitting u or maybe he is just too busy with orders he aint got time to see threads like these lol.


----------



## Rocky Top High (Jul 7, 2008)

Unfortunately, they don't ship to the USA.  I know, other sites say the same thing and still do but since this is a new company, they may just limit their shipping to Europe.

Hell, I may order a few just to see if I get them. If anyone else from the USA orders, please let us know.


----------



## VCSDave (Jul 7, 2008)

MonkeeMan said:


> there was a guy on this site saying that he owned that website, im surprised he hasn't posted


Sorry, busy day!

We had a bit of an influx of sales over the weekend from this and our other business (the parent company, Very Clever Stuff) so I'm afraid your order won't go out until tomorrow.

If I'd seen this thread earlier, I would have made sure it went out today 

With regard to questions about payment, contact us if you'd like to pay by a method not listed on the site.

Let me know what The Church is like, it's been a hot seller recently and I wanna know what the fuss is about!


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jul 7, 2008)

hey i think iw ant to give your site a go, you guys seem pretty cool


----------



## VCSDave (Jul 7, 2008)

Well I'm not going to blow my own trumpet, hopefully mr west will do that for me 

We've also been wanting to do a sort of 'competition' whereby if people get their pick and mix grow rooms featured in something like Weed World or Soft Secrets (with a mention of us of course) then we'll send them some free seeds (decent ones, not cheapos!)

If any of you guys do this, let me know - it should make for some pretty interesting photos!

(We've not mentioned this on our site or anything yet, as we haven't figured out how to do it whilst still staying 'detached' from germination and growing.)


----------



## mr west (Jul 7, 2008)

VCSDave said:


> Well I'm not going to blow my own trumpet, hopefully mr west will do that for me
> 
> We've also been wanting to do a sort of 'competition' whereby if people get their pick and mix grow rooms featured in something like Weed World or Soft Secrets (with a mention of us of course) then we'll send them some free seeds (decent ones, not cheapos!)
> 
> ...


Im guessing ur the guy we've been talking bout lol. Not sure im gonna do all mine at once maybe 2 at a time for clones then see how i get on for space. I am that conceeted that i might enter a compo cuz i love taking pics and showing off. Wish i lived in spain lol, Dont like hiding my stuff from nosey ppl.

Dave ur in the know would u say that price and quality genes go hand in hand in this bussiness? is there a diffrence between an £8.45 white widow and a £5.00 white widow?


----------



## mr west (Jul 7, 2008)

But i will post wen i grow the church as its really cheap and by all accounts is a lovely smoke im getting a clone of it cuz i cant wait for the seed lol. So i should expect delivery by wednesday then? Thats cool, ill just have to get home early to sign for it lol good job the postman is late now.


----------



## VCSDave (Jul 7, 2008)

mr west said:


> Im guessing ur the guy we've been talking bout lol. Not sure im gonna do all mine at once maybe 2 at a time for clones then see how i get on for space. I am that conceeted that i might enter a compo cuz i love taking pics and showing off. Wish i lived in spain lol, Dont like hiding my stuff from nosey ppl.


Haha. It's obviously a bit of advertising for us, but (believe it or not) the biggest reason behind it is so we can see what kind of weird and wonderful grow rooms people create! I mean, imagine a room of white, purple and blue, tall and small, sativa and indica...



mr west said:


> Dave ur in the know would u say that price and quality genes go hand in hand in this bussiness? is there a diffrence between an £8.45 white widow and a £5.00 white widow?


I can only speak in very general terms, but I believe so, yes. However, I also don't think it is an accurate generalisation. I mean, Green House produce our cheapest feminised seed along with a whole host of other low cost strains - and who's to say they're no good with all the cups under their belt?

My advice to any beginner is to go for a middle-of-the-road seed. i.e. a Dutch Passion or Flying Dutchmen. Nothing OTT expensive, but nothing that's too hard to grow.

Also, remember there are something like 800+ strains of cannabis, and nobody as tried them all!


----------



## VCSDave (Jul 7, 2008)

mr west said:


> But i will post wen i grow the church as its really cheap and by all accounts is a lovely smoke im getting a clone of it cuz i cant wait for the seed lol. So i should expect delivery by wednesday then? Thats cool, ill just have to get home early to sign for it lol good job the postman is late now.


Yep, you'll get an email when they're dispatched.

Our postman is always late nowadays too, maybe they start later than they used to?!


----------



## mr west (Jul 7, 2008)

if i had the room and money id try for growing them all. But for now im just gonna go for what ive heard about and have tried and liked.


----------



## kushmonster (Jul 7, 2008)

Hey VCSDave any chance delivering to the USA in the future???


----------



## VCSDave (Jul 7, 2008)

Currently where we stand is that we're still pretty new to the business, and are a little dubious about it at present. It is something we are looking at though.

I'd love to hear from someone regarding the legalities, but unfortunately no-one really seems to know.

Plus, I have family in the US and so I want to be able to get through customs without my name being flagged!


----------



## kushmonster (Jul 7, 2008)

VCSDave said:


> Currently where we stand is that we're still pretty new to the business, and are a little dubious about it at present. It is something we are looking at though.
> 
> I'd love to hear from someone regarding the legalities, but unfortunately no-one really seems to know.
> 
> Plus, I have family in the US and so I want to be able to get through customs without my name being flagged!


totally understandable dude....well if something changes for the better, please let me know, PM me, appreciate the quick responseKM


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jul 7, 2008)

well im putting in my order at the end of next week hopefully, i'm going to do a journal of about 5 plants (got 1 strain already ordering 4 more from ya) i dunno which ones

but im looking forward to doing it, and if everything goes well i'll pimp the site, i already do for bc seed king and dr chronic which were good to me, i think good seed sites are rare, and it totally stands out when you do something different and your good people


----------



## VCSDave (Jul 8, 2008)

Yeah, I didn't realise how many scam or crap sites there were until moving into the market myself. That's why we try and make ourselves as trustworthy as possible (i.e. including a portion of the original packaging).

And we certainly like to think we're something different


----------



## mr west (Jul 8, 2008)

oh yeah, is the lemon skunk and trainwreck jus out of stok? when will the new line rom greenhouse be in? How soon is soon?


----------



## VCSDave (Jul 8, 2008)

Lemon Skunk and Trainwreck had a few production issues (i.e. Green House couldn't keep up!). I'll see if they're back in stock when I order next in a day or two.

As for the new seeds, all I can tell you at the moment is 'July'. That's all we've been told! Rest assured though, we'll let you know as soon as they arrive!


----------



## mr west (Jul 8, 2008)

ok ok so im gonna have to buy half a dozen more wen u have them alll in stock lol poor me and my grow room damn lmao. My poor friends will have t take the over flow of clones. Lots of kush cross strains coming out, Ive yet to smoke any kush is it nice or jus easy to breed with?


----------



## smokeh (Jul 8, 2008)

VCSDave said:


> Yeah, I didn't realise how many scam or crap sites there were until moving into the market myself. That's why we try and make ourselves as trustworthy as possible (i.e. including a portion of the original packaging).
> 
> And we certainly like to think we're something different


u certainly are truthworthy.

as soon as i come across ur site i knew i was going to order something. after buying 2 fem seeds and recieving 10 normal seeds i thought, nah i wont bother.

but finding 1x fem super silver haze was gonna be hard. no other place in the UK with fast delivery, single seed, cheap prices could offer me this.

thats where u came in. i recieved my seed from ur HQ in a day or 2 max. still hasnt germinated yet (3-4days) but im farly confident it will


----------



## mr west (Jul 8, 2008)

i got my comfirmation email a few hours ago saying my order has been dispached. So I'll be getting my babbys tomorrow round 12ish lol


----------



## smokeh (Jul 8, 2008)

i got an email straight away saying i have ordered. i didnt get an email saying its been dispatched. anyways, not bothered. got it pronto.

gj!


----------



## High4Life (Jul 8, 2008)

This is just what i was looking 4 man ..Cheers Mr west. + rep

I made a small order stright away 1x g force 1 red desiel and 1 sweet tooth = 18.15 hahah 
Ive 3 fem cheese left over to add to my perfect garden I wanted some lemon skunk but looks like use got there 1st
Its just a pitty serious seeds dont keeps fems

better check my email now .. cheers again mr west for postin this up.


----------



## tech209 (Jul 8, 2008)

nice picks.......just finished up all my hindu kush from nirvana and damn man im so tired of it puttin me to bed all the time

this time around went with greenhouse seeds co....A.M.S for the reason that its only 29 for 5-fermin seeds 

but i did check that out that you can buy by the seed so next time around imma give them a try.....stay up

........................................


----------



## mr west (Jul 8, 2008)

High4Life said:


> This is just what i was looking 4 man ..Cheers Mr west. + rep
> 
> I made a small order stright away 1x g force 1 red desiel and 1 sweet tooth = 18.15 hahah
> Ive 3 fem cheese left over to add to my perfect garden I wanted some lemon skunk but looks like use got there 1st
> ...


I got a g-force from there and its working on her third set of leafs now lol. cheers for the rep i wanted lemon skunk and no joy lol no train wreck either nvm eh .


----------



## VCSDave (Jul 9, 2008)

smokeh said:


> i got an email straight away saying i have ordered. i didnt get an email saying its been dispatched. anyways, not bothered. got it pronto.
> 
> gj!


Shipping emails were only introduced a couple of days ago, that'll be why! The emails also include your tracking link so you can check the status of your deliveries too.

I'll get back to you all later today on the status of the Green House seeds (Lemon Skunk, etc. plus the new ones). Hopefully we can get our hands on them soon!

mr west, has your order arrived yet? Don't forget you'll have to sign for it!


----------



## mr west (Jul 9, 2008)

well its gone 12 now, wheres my seeds lol bloody lazy arsed post man lol.


----------



## mr west (Jul 9, 2008)

So Dave what happens to ur Info once the ored has been shipped, do u keep a record for some time? Can the rozzers get access to ur custermer list??


----------



## VCSDave (Jul 9, 2008)

mr west said:


> So Dave what happens to ur Info once the ored has been shipped, do u keep a record for some time? Can the rozzers get access to ur custermer list??


We do keep records for a certain period in case of undelivered items, etc. but this is only for about a month (this is the period whereby we can claim back the cost of any lost consignments - after that, there's no need to keep details).

We do keep emails for those that have opted in, but they cannot be used to identify people really (and certainly not evidence that you have bought seeds).

Everything is kept 100% secure too, our backend is fully encrypted so no prying eyes can see anything.


----------



## mr west (Jul 9, 2008)

our backend is fully encrypted so no prying eyes can see anything.
Sounds a bit rude

Lmao thats good to hear lol. Postman is late grrrrr lol


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jul 9, 2008)

what about credit card records? people always talk about those about leaving a paper trail, dont you have to keep a perminant record of those?


----------



## VCSDave (Jul 9, 2008)

MonkeeMan said:


> what about credit card records? people always talk about those about leaving a paper trail, dont you have to keep a perminant record of those?


Not afaik. We certainly don't keep the records, but I don't know if the merchant or payment processor does? I suppose they must do, but surely the police can't look through those?

I think at the end of the day, the police won't and can't check that kinda stuff without evidence and/or a warrant. And if they had that kinda stuff, then they're be searching your house and not our statements!


----------



## mr west (Jul 9, 2008)

Got them  Now which ones to plant first? this is a good question. No it has to be the skunk#1 from the air born netherlander and the white widdow from flying duchman also.


----------



## Joker52 (Jul 9, 2008)

Hmm, ordering single seeds. i've had 100% germ rate so far in my adventures so i guess this could save alot of money!


----------



## mr west (Jul 9, 2008)

i had a 100% til i lost 4 so im hoping ive had my turn. Just planted the skunk and widow. so a nice autum smoke for me lol


----------



## Joker52 (Jul 9, 2008)

MMM MMM!!!! My Widow is budding now. It's exactly 2 weeks in and it's a hairy bitch. Skunk sounds dank. I had it once and the open OZ bag stank the room UP! Good luck bro!


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jul 9, 2008)

any chance of a discount code haha just about to place an order for tomorrow and saw that spot on the site


----------



## mr west (Jul 12, 2008)

heres my veg room, its a 250w mh floodlight suspended by chains. At the back on the left is a safari mix seedling from mandala so a quality bag seed kinda thing, possible white satin kalichakra cross. Next to that on the back wall is a satori seedling from mandala. In the tiny pot below the safari mix plant is a fem g-force from flying dutchman. next to that is a ppp cross? wich i belive to be a fem. In the tiny pot to the right of that is my last remaining diesle lowryder seedling. the smaller pot below that is a satori and the two pots on the right hand wall are at the back a white widow fem from the dutchman and a skunk#1 fem from the dutchman. The remaining plants along the bottom of the pic are bublelicious clones. The ww g-force and skunk#1 i got from pickandmix.


----------



## EvilAce420 (Jul 13, 2008)

Do they deliver to the U.S?


----------



## EvilAce420 (Jul 13, 2008)

Nevermind...my bad didnt read all the way through at first.


----------



## mr west (Jul 13, 2008)

3 for 3 germination for pikandmix lol my g-force white widow and skunk#1 are all sprouted and showing leafs well g-force has been up a week or so but the other two joined us tonight, bless em.


----------



## topbagger (Jul 14, 2008)

Ive ordered from this site before, it was the first time i had ordered seeds from the internet and i was very impressed. My seeds came about 5 days after my order and all of them germinated after a day which i suppose means they were fresh ... I can definatly recommend them to anyone lookin to buy anything from 1 to as many seeds as you like, theres a huge selection of different seedbanks and when i rang them inquiring about a certain strain they sounded like real friendly people... I'll certainly ordering from them again sometime in the near future +Rep


----------



## EvilAce420 (Jul 14, 2008)

if only they shipped to the U.S..


----------



## mr west (Jul 15, 2008)

yeah thats a bugger for sure, its that mrac emerys fault aint it lol?


----------



## a6strings (Jul 16, 2008)

hey dude,
what happened to the sweet tooth; i'm growing 15 of them now, starting inside, then transplanting deep into the woods of my buddy's back yard guerilla style. Have you grown sweet tooth before?


----------



## mr west (Jul 16, 2008)

my sweet tooth seed is im my seed bank at the min as i got a few bubblelicious on the go at the min and its a simler plant is it not?


----------



## VCSDave (Jul 16, 2008)

They're pretty similar, but Sweet Tooth is a little bigger and better in all areas (bit more THC, bit yield, bit taller, etc.)


----------



## mr west (Jul 16, 2008)

VCSDave said:


> They're pretty similar, but Sweet Tooth is a little bigger and better in all areas (bit more THC, bit yield, bit taller, etc.)



nice ill plant one in a few months wen i need more stock lol


----------



## Jungleman (Jul 18, 2008)

I am email him last night waiting answer i think he can shipp to Canada there is canadian prices??


----------



## VCSDave (Jul 19, 2008)

Hey,

We replied right away to your email, did you not get it?

In answer to your question though, we do indeed ship to Canada!

Thanks

Dave


----------



## VCSDave (Jul 19, 2008)

I've just replied again, see if that message gets to you!


----------



## Jungleman (Jul 19, 2008)

Oo i understand now ...i am slow.... Thanks Dave.


----------



## VCSDave (Jul 19, 2008)

Did you get the second email I sent? Just want to check there's nothing wrong with our emails!


----------



## valuablevariable (Jul 21, 2008)

thats pretty cool, ill probably be ordering a wide selection soon


----------



## valuablevariable (Jul 21, 2008)

getting excited, dare i try out 10 different strains next go...... oh the flavors
youd all laugh at me if you knew where id try to grow them all


----------



## valuablevariable (Jul 22, 2008)

ive ordered myself a nice goodybag, thisll be fun


----------



## Jungleman (Jul 22, 2008)

No man i am not get any email from you...Sorry.




VCSDave said:


> Did you get the second email I sent? Just want to check there's nothing wrong with our emails!


----------



## High4Life (Jul 31, 2008)

VCSDave said:


> Hey,
> 
> Dave


Super site dave , 
I made 1 small order from u got it the day after i payed .Speedy service man ... 1 quick question will you ever be gettin dna or soma seeds in the future 

Just to confuse me a little more when i make my next order haha..cheers h4l .+rep


----------



## VCSDave (Aug 24, 2008)

High4Life said:


> Super site dave ,
> I made 1 small order from u got it the day after i payed .Speedy service man ... 1 quick question will you ever be gettin dna or soma seeds in the future
> 
> Just to confuse me a little more when i make my next order haha..cheers h4l .+rep


Hi,

Sorry for the late reply, I've been away on holiday so it would have been my colleague with the impressive service!

We are intending at some point to go through our current selection of seeds and remove some of the less popular ones. Once we've done this, we are going to start to look at adding a new seed bank(s).

I'll probably ask you guys for input on this, and find out what everyone wants!


----------



## mr west (Aug 24, 2008)

im so impressed with ur site ive been telling everyone lol


----------



## VCSDave (Aug 24, 2008)

Glad to hear it! Some kind of referral/loyalty scheme is on the to-do list so we can say thanks to those that spread the word!


----------



## mr west (Aug 24, 2008)

i orderd the other day and and will do again later either today or tomoz i put rollitup mr west in your where did u hear bout us box lol


----------



## ceerock (Aug 24, 2008)

Ive been looking through the site... looks tempting.... i think ill try a few...different strains...


----------



## mr west (Aug 25, 2008)

the lemon skunk i bought on sunday last week has sprouted after being planted on thursday afternoon. so my 100% germ rate is still in tackt lol nice seeds dave.


----------



## Deep Mind (Aug 25, 2008)

Yeah just two days ago I just tried 2 because its my first time never grown before, brought an AK-48 and Arctic Sun.


----------



## mr west (Aug 25, 2008)

jus ordered laughing budah strawberry haze red diesel and morning glory for my m8 and train wreck for me lol


----------



## mr west (Aug 25, 2008)

VCSDave said:


> Lemon Skunk and Trainwreck had a few production issues (i.e. Green House couldn't keep up!). I'll see if they're back in stock when I order next in a day or two.
> 
> As for the new seeds, all I can tell you at the moment is 'July'. That's all we've been told! Rest assured though, we'll let you know as soon as they arrive!


got my lemon skunk and train wreck, still no new strains?


----------



## SpruceZeus (Aug 25, 2008)

I gotta say, i ordered some seeds about 2 weeks ago from pickandmix and if it weren't for the shipping tracking i would probably be flipping out right now thinking my seeds weren't coming, but as of the other day my package was handed off from the brittish over to the canadians. Its only a matter of time before im growing some fine greenhouse genetics, hopefully they arrive in good condition, as i have heard of peoples seeds showing up as dust, anyhow i suppose all i can do is wait and smoke my bagseed weed until they come. so far A+ for customer service and sending out the seeds quickly. will respond again when they arrive


----------



## weezer (Aug 25, 2008)

website wont load for me 
from the link on page 1


----------



## VCSDave (Aug 26, 2008)

mr west said:


> got my lemon skunk and train wreck, still no new strains?


Still no word on them I'm afraid. I'll pester this week and see what the deal is with them. I did kinda expect them to be delayed!



SpruceZeus said:


> I gotta say, i ordered some seeds about 2 weeks ago from pickandmix and if it weren't for the shipping tracking i would probably be flipping out right now thinking my seeds weren't coming, but as of the other day my package was handed off from the brittish over to the canadians. Its only a matter of time before im growing some fine greenhouse genetics, hopefully they arrive in good condition, as i have heard of peoples seeds showing up as dust, anyhow i suppose all i can do is wait and smoke my bagseed weed until they come. so far A+ for customer service and sending out the seeds quickly. will respond again when they arrive


Glad to hear the tracking links come in handy. It's a relatively new feature, but we figure people like to know where their seeds are!


----------



## VCSDave (Aug 26, 2008)

weezer said:


> website wont load for me
> from the link on page 1


Try this: Cannabis Seeds - Pick 'n' Mix Cannabis Seeds


----------



## VCSDave (Aug 28, 2008)

Stop press!

The new Green House seeds have started to arrive!

We now have in stock:

*Alaskan Ice*
Green House Seeds - Alaskan Ice - Pick 'n' Mix Cannabis Seeds

*K-Train*
Green House Seeds - K-Train - Pick 'n' Mix Cannabis Seeds

We don't have any images for them yet, but we'll get them up ASAP!

Hopefully the rest will be ready soon...


----------



## Rocky Top High (Aug 28, 2008)

Dave, when will you start shipping all over the world, if you smell what I am cooking? I would already be ordering if you shipped all over. Keep up the good wook.


----------



## VCSDave (Aug 28, 2008)

We currently ship worldwide except the US. Unfortunately, it is quite unlikely that we will ever ship there as we don't ever want to turn up at US customs and get pulled out for questioning!


----------



## Rocky Top High (Aug 28, 2008)

VCSDave said:


> We currently ship worldwide except the US. Unfortunately, it is quite unlikely that we will ever ship there as we don't ever want to turn up at US customs and get pulled out for questioning!


I certainly respect that Dave. I don't like it for selfish reasons cause you have some great strains and being able to pick and mix is a great idea. I live in the States so I am SOL!


----------



## VCSDave (Aug 28, 2008)

We really would love to be able to ship to the States, we have so many enquiries and it's upsetting to turn away perfectly good business! Time to move abroad maybe?


----------



## gnetics (Aug 28, 2008)

This was exactly what i was lookin for and then wham NO US shipping lol..i was already picking out my strains hmm maybe its time to take a european vacation and bring em back myself lol




Im a habitual lier, i live on the moon and drive a jet car. but i vacation in california and live in a cave mansion overlooking the ocean.


----------



## VCSDave (Aug 29, 2008)

Well I apologise again!

The problem is, no one really knows the implications or the legal stance on things, and I have family in Texas so the last thing I want is to go visiting and end up locked up!

Plus, what if I want to go to Disney with the kids one day? Not that I have any yet!


----------



## smokeh (Aug 29, 2008)

last time i bought a fem seed from pick and mix seeds. it was good service but the seed i paid 12 quid for didnt germinate! and it was a fem seed! arghh.

im probably going with dr.chronic with my next grow in a week or so.

dont know how many other ppls seeds have worked from here. mine was a super silver haze feminised.


----------



## mr west (Aug 29, 2008)

oooer ive never had any problems germin my seeds from picandmix from a 3 pound seed to a£8.45 seed never had a problem like that and i germ the oldfashond way lol i just plant the seed in some dirt and 5 days latter i have a seedling


----------



## smokeh (Aug 29, 2008)

yer, i dunno, i used the plate method which worked for my other seeds. then after a week i tried the glass method. then i jsut tried ur method but nothin happened.

just a waste of 12 quid really


----------



## mr west (Aug 29, 2008)

thats shit man, was it the church? I know theres been probs with that strain germing?


----------



## smokeh (Aug 29, 2008)

no it was super silver haze - feminised  my fave strain as well


----------



## mr west (Aug 29, 2008)

greenhouse?


----------



## smokeh (Aug 29, 2008)

yep.

Green House Seeds - Super Silver Haze - Pick 'n' Mix Cannabis Seeds


----------



## mr west (Aug 29, 2008)

i just got some arjans strawberry haze for my m8 over the road, Hope they ok lol. Altitude do single seeds i think


----------



## camaro630hp (Aug 29, 2008)

yep altitude dose the pick and mix and yes shipping to us is no pob 
but the church seeds never germed 


mr west said:


> i just got some arjans strawberry haze for my m8 over the road, Hope they ok lol. Altitude do single seeds i think


----------



## VCSDave (Aug 29, 2008)

I think you must have just been very unlucky with the Super Silver Haze (assuming of course everything was done right). There are always chances that seeds will not germinate, and when you only buy 1 seed, you can be unlucky enough for that to happen.

There was a problem with a batch of The Church seeds that were recalled by Green House, and we did replace them for those buyers that had issues with them.


----------



## smokeh (Aug 29, 2008)

yer, i know about the germ. i did do everything right though.

i might have to order from pickandmix again because dr/chronic doesnt do white russian...


----------



## mr west (Aug 29, 2008)

well like i keep saying ive never had any probs with pickandmixseeds, they are still my fave site for beans. I think it was just unfortunate urs didnt work, maybe vcsdave will give u a replacement if u ask him????


----------



## smokeh (Aug 29, 2008)

oh i have no problem with the service. that was spot on, took 1 day to arrive at my door, nicely packed etc. brilliant.

i was just like "argh god damn, i just paid 12quid for a seed and it hasnt germed"

i was dissapointed coz it was my fave strain but i wasnt worrying too much bcoz i had other strains growing.

i ordered at the start of my grow, about 48 days ago so i doubt ill get a replacement now. i dont see why he should give me one either really, its not his/ the companys fault.

but hey, im not gonna complain if they wanna send me out a few seed


----------



## johndoe2216751 (Aug 29, 2008)

wow.. prices seem high for 1 seed?
i guess you gotta look at the big picture. nice find.


----------



## JJ2cool (Aug 29, 2008)

johndoe2216751 said:


> wow.. prices seem high for 1 seed?
> i guess you gotta look at the big picture. nice find.


Actually those are about the average price per seed on most sites. For some of them at least.


----------



## mammal (Aug 30, 2008)

hi dave, i bought 4 aurora indica seeds from your site just over a month ago, got 2 going into flower right now, you can check the progress in my journal if you like. 

your site was much better than i expected, and much better than reports ive heard of other sites. ordered the seeds and got them 2 days later, cant say better than that! the next time i need seeds, i'll be going directly to you!


----------



## smokeh (Aug 30, 2008)

dave, if u can get back to me on this asap that would be great.

i was looking at buying some super silver haze seeds from u again since my last 1 didnt germ.

i just noticed that u are selling 10 regular for £7.40!!! this has to be a typo or something? can just confirm this for me plz

edit: also, i am looking at buying a few different strains. 9 seeds in total. do u do any deals like, buy 10, can 2 free or anything?


----------



## VCSDave (Aug 31, 2008)

mammal said:


> hi dave, i bought 4 aurora indica seeds from your site just over a month ago, got 2 going into flower right now, you can check the progress in my journal if you like.
> 
> your site was much better than i expected, and much better than reports ive heard of other sites. ordered the seeds and got them 2 days later, cant say better than that! the next time i need seeds, i'll be going directly to you!


Where's your journal? I'll go and check it out!



smokeh said:


> dave, if u can get back to me on this asap that would be great.
> 
> i was looking at buying some super silver haze seeds from u again since my last 1 didnt germ.
> 
> ...


That was indeed a typo! I've fixed it now though. We offer free postage on orders over £50, other than that we don't have any offers at the minute.


----------



## Phinxter (Aug 31, 2008)

you really oughta think about shipping to the US id be first in line ordering


----------



## mammal (Aug 31, 2008)

VCSDave said:


> Where's your journal? I'll go and check it out!



the link in my sig down there 

|
|
|
|
\/


----------



## mammal (Sep 1, 2008)

since i found out my 2 aurora indicas were male, ive just ordered 4x big bang FEMINISED tonight from pick n mix!


----------



## mr west (Sep 1, 2008)

mammal said:


> since i found out my 2 aurora indicas were male, ive just ordered 4x big bang FEMINISED tonight from pick n mix!


 Good call mate, those 4 could easily turn into forty if u clone em lol. Rep+ for you


----------



## VCSDave (Sep 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the AIs! You'd have had loads more chance of a female with 3 or 4 seeds.

Big Bang is a good choice though! We'll try and get it out to you today so you can get started again.

Lets just hope you don't get any hermies!


----------



## mr west (Sep 2, 2008)

Dave, how come you havent got any jack hera in stock? Aint u got em in yet or do u neeed to reorder?


----------



## VCSDave (Sep 2, 2008)

We have the Sensi Seeds Jack Herer - Jack Herer - Sensi Seeds - Pick 'n' Mix Cannabis Seeds

The Green House one hasn't been released yet! It's one of their new 2009 strains which they only started rolling out this week. We have Alaskan Ice and K-Train in, they're the first of the new ones (and already very popular!).


Alaskan Ice - Green House Seeds - Pick 'n' Mix Cannabis Seeds
K-Train - Green House Seeds - Pick 'n' Mix Cannabis Seeds

Rest assured, we'll be the first ones to have Jack Herer when it comes in, like we are the first to have the Alaskan Ice and K-Train. As soon as it's out, we'll have it in stock and online!

Jack Herer - Green House Seeds - Pick 'n' Mix Cannabis Seeds


----------



## mr west (Sep 2, 2008)

i orderd alaskan ice and big bang, jus a min ago, could i tak on a jack in the same order?


----------



## VCSDave (Sep 2, 2008)

That's fine! I've refunded the postage on the second order, and we'll post them both together.

I'm not sure when the GH Jack will be out, but I don't expect any new ones from them for a month or more. They love to build up suspense!


----------



## mr west (Sep 2, 2008)

VCSDave said:


> That's fine! I've refunded the postage on the second order, and we'll post them both together.
> 
> I'm not sure when the GH Jack will be out, but I don't expect any new ones from them for a month or more. They love to build up suspense!


Your a star Dave thank you lots lol, i orderd 2 jh cuz they regular an not feminsed lol.


----------



## johndoe2216751 (Sep 2, 2008)

so no US shipping?

know of a single strain seller that ships us?

any addtl info or sneak me in, [email protected]


----------



## johndoe2216751 (Sep 2, 2008)

JJ2cool said:


> Actually those are about the average price per seed on most sites. For some of them at least.


 
i totally retract my original statement.. when you think that 1=unl clones, of different variety, then its not bad..`just no bloody us ship


----------



## VCSDave (Sep 3, 2008)

We've got a special treat for everyone... we've been busy this week adding 6 new seed banks to the site, as well as a few new strains for our current seed banks.

Go check them out!

New Cannabis Seeds - Pick 'n' Mix Cannabis Seeds


----------



## mr west (Sep 3, 2008)

VCSDave said:


> We've got a special treat for everyone... we've been busy this week adding 6 new seed banks to the site, as well as a few new strains for our current seed banks.
> 
> Go check them out!
> 
> New Cannabis Seeds - Pick 'n' Mix Cannabis Seeds


ur a basdtad Dave lmao u could of said something last night, oh well they will have to wait now lol. Not many fem seeds in ur new stock


----------



## VCSDave (Sep 3, 2008)

Sorry, didn't expect to have them all online so soon!

You're right on the feminised front, we already stocked the big seed banks that do lots of feminised seeds, so the remaining ones don't have as many!


----------



## mr west (Sep 3, 2008)

thats cool Dave, i got plenty to be getting on with, ive only got 4.5 squre foot growing space thats split into two lol.


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 3, 2008)

So dave im guessin u dont ship to my neck of the woods 
cause i would love 2 make a big order 
thanks good luck 2 all


vcsdave said:


> sorry, didn't expect to have them all online so soon!
> 
> You're right on the feminised front, we already stocked the big seed banks that do lots of feminised seeds, so the remaining ones don't have as many!


----------



## VCSDave (Sep 3, 2008)

Not if your woods are in the United States... 

Sorry!


----------



## mr west (Sep 3, 2008)

altitude seeds ships to the us i think and they do singles


----------



## ceerock (Sep 3, 2008)

mr west said:


> altitude seeds ships to the us i think and they do singles


yes the attitude does have pick and mix...only fems and not a large variety... but some good strains...


----------



## smokeh (Sep 3, 2008)

great. i was just about to order some seeds. ima check out the new ones to use my £4.05 discount on


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 4, 2008)

Yep mr west that who i order from
i just wanted 2 order from sombody new 
and being able 2 talk 2 him on here aswell 
man u guys r lucky ,i hate livin in the us lol
thanks


mr west said:


> altitude seeds ships to the us i think and they do singles


----------



## mammal (Sep 4, 2008)

recieved my big bang today, got em germinating right now!


----------



## mr west (Sep 4, 2008)

Nice one, i orderd a big bang too an should get it tomoz


----------



## VCSDave (Sep 4, 2008)

Sorry mr west, I don't think we've been as speedy as normal have we?!

We've been up to our eye balls this week trying to sort out an exhibition we're exhibiting at in London this weekend and it's meant we've not been as quick as normal with orders.

I think yours went out today, but we've still got a stack of invoices to mark off and add the tracking info to!


----------



## edux10 (Sep 4, 2008)

in the uk do you have a dollar sign on your keyboard $ or that pound sign. Not our american # one but you know the dollar sign over there?


----------



## mammal (Sep 5, 2008)

yea i think the uk and us keyboard are similar, going along the number keys from 1 to 0 its

!"£$%^&*()


----------



## smokeh (Sep 5, 2008)

yer have the same kinda keyboard, it defaults to american layout unless u change ur settings in control panel.

im gonna order my seeds next week hopefully. when my harvest is ready im gonna use the money for my next batch of beans.


----------



## mr west (Sep 5, 2008)

VCSDave said:


> Sorry mr west, I don't think we've been as speedy as normal have we?!
> 
> We've been up to our eye balls this week trying to sort out an exhibition we're exhibiting at in London this weekend and it's meant we've not been as quick as normal with orders.
> 
> I think yours went out today, but we've still got a stack of invoices to mark off and add the tracking info to!


No worries dave im in no rush lol, i got enough on my plate for the time being lol, tho there is a space for the alaskan ice hehehe


----------



## mammal (Sep 9, 2008)

this totally sucks, i pay the bit extra for some feminised seeds and none of them germinate 

i did exactly what i did last time, damp paper towels between 2 plates in a warm place and nothing happened. now i have to start again but over a week delayed!

not sure im gonna go for greenhouse seeds again. anyone got any recomendations?


----------



## mr west (Sep 9, 2008)

Ive only had problems with joint doctors diesel lowryder for germmin, ive found ghs ok so far. will u try another way of germing? shot glass sounds good


----------



## mr west (Sep 11, 2008)

Got my new seeds today 2x jack herer (reg) 1x alaskan ice and 1x big bang both fems. I thought id try a diffrent way of germing this time, normaly i jus plant em in soil and 5 or 6 days later it sprouts. I was thinking of doing the shot glass metthod, should they be in a warm dark place?


----------



## mammal (Sep 11, 2008)

i would stick to what you know 

i just put in a new order with pick and mix:

1x Blue Cheese - Feminised 
1x Alaskan Ice - Feminised
1x White Widow - Feminised
1x Arjan's Strawberry Haze - Feminised
1x Skunk #1 - Feminised

i thought i'd take advantage of the 'pick and mix' rather than just pick the same seed x5


----------



## VCSDave (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice choices, Alaskan Ice is flying out at the minute!

We're still working through the backlog left after we were away exhibiting, but should be able to get your order out tomorrow. Failing that, it will definitely go on Monday!


----------



## mammal (Sep 11, 2008)

cool, cheers dave. tomorrow would be excellent cos i wanna get crackin on this grow ASAP


----------



## smokeh (Sep 12, 2008)

think ill wait another week then just to let u guys catch up with ur backlog.

alaskan ice has got me interested, ill check it out but i think i already have my order ready


----------



## smokeh (Sep 12, 2008)

dave, how come

the church
doctor 
great white shark

are unavailable? will u be getting any more selection of fem seeds soon?

cheers


----------



## born2killspam (Sep 12, 2008)

Are all Alaskan Ice seeds out there feminized? I noticed Greenhouse themselves only seems to sell females, and yours are quoted as feminized, but unless its a typo, attitude seems to carry regular Alaskan Ice seeds while not even the breeder sells them..
I just despise feminized seeds.. Wouldn't buy them if they were 90% cheaper than regulars..


----------



## born2killspam (Sep 12, 2008)

mr west said:


> Ive only had problems with joint doctors diesel lowryder for germmin, ive found ghs ok so far. will u try another way of germing? shot glass sounds good


From what I've been reading, alot of autos have extremely tough shells, and perform better with a bit of assistive surgery.. Some ppl have had much better success with soaking them a while, then helping them crack with tweezers, teeth, etc.. Most reports say that its a scary thing tpo try at first, but if done gently enough, makes the success rate much better.. One guy was saying though that the only way he found he could avoid crusking the embryo was to pinch them in his teeth..


----------



## vanauken (Sep 12, 2008)

they'll sell you individual seeds?


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 12, 2008)

yea they sell singles.
I was thinkin about it still might get a couple.


----------



## Kludge (Sep 12, 2008)

They don't ship to the states though... right? You aren't British are you Mane?


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 12, 2008)

not from them from Attitude tho. i know they dont ship here


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 12, 2008)

and naw I'm nowhere near British


----------



## Kludge (Sep 12, 2008)

Ah, I thought you had more of an American accent.


----------



## VCSDave (Sep 14, 2008)

smokeh said:


> dave, how come
> 
> the church
> doctor
> ...


I will look into this on Monday, there are a few Green House strains that have been coming in and out of stock, and I've lost track of what they are.

These ones may well be back in stock now, so I'll double check and let you know.



born2killspam said:


> Are all Alaskan Ice seeds out there feminized? I noticed Greenhouse themselves only seems to sell females, and yours are quoted as feminized, but unless its a typo, attitude seems to carry regular Alaskan Ice seeds while not even the breeder sells them..
> I just despise feminized seeds.. Wouldn't buy them if they were 90% cheaper than regulars..


Alaskan Ice is only available in feminised. It's either a typo or they're not real Green House seeds!


----------



## born2killspam (Sep 14, 2008)

Good to know, thanks for the confirmation.. That strain looks so good though.. Thinking harder I might break down and grab one of those as a side order since its no real commitment with pic&mix..
Do you know much about that? Is it a stable strain, or are there lots of pheno's still? Stabilizing, and finding the best feminizing candidates takes time, so I'm always skeptical of the newest strains..


----------



## VCSDave (Sep 14, 2008)

Many of the new GH strains are not actually that new. They have them in their coffee shops long before they're released as seeds. I believe many or all of them were available a year or more ago, and they're only just making there way to seeds, so I imagine there is a lot of research and development going into their production.


----------



## Cheshireplant (Sep 14, 2008)

i know for a fact that the church had a germ problem that gh was dealing with


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 14, 2008)

Cheshireplant said:


> i know for a fact that the church had a germ problem that gh was dealing with


every seed company will have a problem with producing the cheese seed as cheese was dicovered by accident


----------



## VCSDave (Sep 14, 2008)

Cheshireplant said:


> i know for a fact that the church had a germ problem that gh was dealing with


So does everyone that visits their site! 

WWW.GREENHOUSESEEDS.NL - Green House Seed Co. Amsterdam Since 1985

That was back in early June, so I thought it may have been fixed after 3 months.

P.S. AMS is out of stock at GH and may not be back until 2009. If you're a fan, snap it up while you can! (We're already out of stock.)


----------



## smokeh (Sep 14, 2008)

im gonna double check my strains an probably order this weekend, next weekend at the latest. i need a xmas harvest for smokeh to pay some bills


----------



## mr west (Sep 14, 2008)

ur leaving it a bit late for christmas harvest. u wanna be going into 12 12 by the begining of oct really if u want it dry aswell


----------



## smokeh (Sep 14, 2008)

yer, only gonna veg for a week or two. i was gonna veg for 4 weeks but i need to speed things up again. been abit hectic. ive had the cash to buy seeds but not had time to put it in the bank. i could of went to a shop near me who also sell them single seeds but they dont have very many - or the ones i want anyway.

so will be nipping the bank on thursday and placing my order soon.

im gonna sit down and just review my order b4 i press ok. 

any1 got any final recommendations?


----------



## mr west (Sep 14, 2008)

i jus bought a big bang and alaskan ice and jack herer. Iv bought lots from ghs and so far so good


----------



## smokeh (Sep 14, 2008)

have they germed? i was looking at big bang... only 3 quid or somethin, looks like a good yielder...


----------



## mr west (Sep 14, 2008)

everything ive tried to grow from ghs has germed lovely, tho i had to help my trainwrecks seed casing off but shes good to grow now lol


----------



## VCSDave (Sep 14, 2008)

Quick stock update:

The Church is out of stock until next year.
The Doctor has been out of stock for about of year and no sign of it yet.
Great White Shark same as The Doctor
NL5 Haze Mist should be back in within the next couple of weeks.

Hopefully GH will release some more of their new strains soon!


----------



## Cheshireplant (Sep 15, 2008)

alaska ice... make sure to do a journal on that


----------



## mammal (Sep 16, 2008)

pickandmix strike again! brilliant service.

got my 5 seeds on time (2 working days later) plus one extra white widow seed. PLUS it was sent in a cool stash tin for no extra cost?!

pickandmix have cemented themselves as my one and only seedbank.


----------



## VCSDave (Sep 16, 2008)

2 working days? We must be slacking!

The tin is protect the seeds in transit and we'd had some problems with seeds getting crushed. We'll soon have some cool Pick 'n' Seeds tins instead though for a bit of free advertising


----------



## mr west (Sep 16, 2008)

im jelouse i never got any free seeds, an i thought u an me was tight dave lmao. I even bought a tin from ya ebay shop today. Sulks off to the corner....................... lmao


----------



## mammal (Sep 16, 2008)

well my seeds are geminating in the very same tin as we speak, wrapped in some damp kichenroll.

thanks again dave.


----------



## VCSDave (Sep 16, 2008)

Who said anything about free seeds? We aren't giving them away!

The free tins are pretty naff, most of them are old stock with Blackpool Tower stickers on!


----------



## mr west (Sep 16, 2008)

mammal said:


> pickandmix strike again! brilliant service.
> 
> got my 5 seeds on time (2 working days later) plus one extra white widow seed. PLUS it was sent in a cool stash tin for no extra cost?!
> 
> pickandmix have cemented themselves as my one and only seedbank.



I read this as a free seed lol


----------



## smokeh (Sep 16, 2008)

woot, i was gonna place my order on thurs but it will have to be the week after coz im tight on cash 

hopefully ill get a free seed 

im gonna be ordering Blue cheese (fem) super silver haze(fem) blueberry (fem) ak47(reg) x 3 and maybe something else....


----------



## smokeh (Sep 16, 2008)

mammal said:


> pickandmix strike again! brilliant service.
> 
> got my 5 seeds on time (2 working days later) plus one extra white widow seed. PLUS it was sent in a cool stash tin for no extra cost?!
> 
> pickandmix have cemented themselves as my one and only seedbank.


how did u know it was a white widow seed?


----------



## mr west (Sep 16, 2008)

if its from pik n mix it will have a sticker on the bag saying what it is who bred it and flowering times


----------



## mammal (Sep 17, 2008)

mustve been a mistake on thier side cos i deffo got 6 seeds instead of 5, and the extra one was another white widow.


----------



## VCSDave (Sep 17, 2008)

Oh I just read that again. That definitely was a mistake on our part!

Better than sending one less I guess!


----------



## egredsox04 (Sep 17, 2008)

sure is. so still no deliver to usa? im sooo ready to place the order. lol


----------



## smokeh (Sep 17, 2008)

dave, if u could answer this question it would be very helpful.

i have a promotional code for £4.04 discount.

lets say i have an order of £51.... i use my 4 quid voucher which makes the total 47quid. would i still get the free postage?

i dunno coz ive spent over 50quid for the free postage but the voucher brings the price back down

cheers


----------



## born2killspam (Sep 17, 2008)

It says you don't accept cash on international orders.. Does that include international orders sending actual euros or GBP, or do you just not want to deal with bank conversions yourself?


----------



## VCSDave (Sep 18, 2008)

smokeh said:


> dave, if u could answer this question it would be very helpful.
> 
> i have a promotional code for £4.04 discount.
> 
> ...


If I'm honest, I have no idea! I think the discount code is entered before the postage screen, so it would probably mean you don't get free postage? Give it a try without actually paying and let me know!



born2killspam said:


> It says you don't accept cash on international orders.. Does that include international orders sending actual euros or GBP, or do you just not want to deal with bank conversions yourself?


That's basically it. We are happy to accept GBP (not Euros though). Foreign currency cash isn't too hard to deal with, but international cheques can take 2 months to clear, so that's obviously not much use!


----------



## smokeh (Sep 18, 2008)

VCSDave said:


> If I'm honest, I have no idea! I think the discount code is entered before the postage screen, so it would probably mean you don't get free postage? Give it a try without actually paying and let me know!


hey, just tried. i only had an order of 41 quid. i dont think i would of got the free postage anyway.

yeah so just ordered:

blue cheese (fem) - big buddha
Blueberry (fem) - dutch passion
super silver haze (fem) - green house
AK47x3 (reg) - serious seeds

hope they all germ as it will be a nice xmas harvest


----------



## mammal (Sep 18, 2008)

VCSDave said:


> Oh I just read that again. That definitely was a mistake on our part!
> 
> Better than sending one less I guess!



karma seems to have solved that problem as one of the white widow seeds hasnt germinated, the others have germinated fantasticly, especially the other white widow and the strawberry haze!

ive gently cracked open the other seed in the hope it'll germinate, i dont hold high hopes for it tho!


----------



## ChongVersion2 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hey VCSDave, you guys have a great company. I ordered 10 seeds from you and they all arrived quickly. I think you gave me 2 extra White Widows by accident.  I'll make sure to grow them with extra care.  Good luck with your business.


----------



## smokeh (Sep 19, 2008)

i know i only ordered yesterday but hopefully my beans will be at home when i get back from work.

i cant remember if u sent them 1st class but u guys are only in Sheffield arent u? i suppose it will be sat if not today


----------



## mr west (Sep 19, 2008)

unless dave is reall busy lol he took a week to send me my beans last time, well 12 days. Normaly they is quite good tho, i wouldnt say a bad thing lol.


----------



## smokeh (Sep 19, 2008)

well last time my seed was sent i think 1 day. maybe it was 2 days. but no more than that.

i think its coz i am quite close to them. post doesnt have to travel as far.


----------



## mr west (Sep 19, 2008)

ha ha ha ha i really dont think the extra hundred miles would make the post that late. I jus had bad timing with my order, as dave had an expo to do the weekend i orderd and my oder wasnt dispached straight away.


----------



## VCSDave (Sep 20, 2008)

mr west said:


> unless dave is reall busy lol he took a week to send me my beans last time, well 12 days. Normaly they is quite good tho, i wouldnt say a bad thing lol.


Your order seemed to be an exception, I don't really know why that took so long - perhaps it got lost at the bottom of the pile!


Did you order arrive smokeh?


----------



## smokeh (Sep 22, 2008)

VCSDave said:


> Your order seemed to be an exception, I don't really know why that took so long - perhaps it got lost at the bottom of the pile!
> 
> 
> Did you order arrive smokeh?


hey,

i ordered at about 3pm on thurs. they didnt come on fri or sat so i think they will have arrived when i get home from work 2night.


----------



## smokeh (Sep 22, 2008)

just got home from work. no seeds today. hopefully 2morro


----------



## VCSDave (Sep 22, 2008)

Oh dear oh dear... That's 2 orders we've been slack on recently!

I've just looked through, and it looks as though it has been posted. I recently took a step back from ordering to focus on other areas, and it appears it's not quite so slick now!

I'll have a look at how things are done now and get everything back on track. I liked it better when everyone said our seeds arrived next day! (Maybe we're just getting too busy for our own good )


----------



## mr west (Sep 23, 2008)

maybe u neeed to lay down the law with ur employees dave. No friends in bussines


----------



## smokeh (Sep 23, 2008)

or give me a part time job 

smokeh gets teh job done 

hopefully my beans will be in my porch when i get home 2night so i can start germinating.


----------



## mr west (Sep 23, 2008)

smokeh said:


> or give me a part time job
> 
> smokeh gets teh job done
> 
> hopefully my beans will be in my porch when i get home 2night so i can start germinating.


did u get a shipping email?


----------



## smokeh (Sep 23, 2008)

mr west said:


> did u get a shipping email?


ha, cool. just checked my email and i received it 12 hours ago saying my order of, blah blah blah has been shipped.

i didnt know they had a tracking service though, that wasnt there last time i ordered.

i did try an track my order but the royal mail site is being a cock. ive put my tracking ref in and the page loads but doesnt give me any other information so i cant track it. but thats royal mail, not pickandmix.


----------



## smokeh (Sep 23, 2008)

i just found this msg on royal mail site about my order:

"
Recorded Signed For items are only tracked after the item has been delivered. Depending on whether the item was sent first or second class, this may be a few days after posting. Please try again later. 
Information on your item is not yet available online. "



i dont understand. u can only track an item once its delivered???



anyway, 12 hours after my email, should i receive my post today?


----------



## mr west (Sep 23, 2008)

so its kinda useless for us the punters lol, we only get a tracking report after the product is deliverd lol


----------



## smokeh (Sep 23, 2008)

yeah, that cant be right. if any1 else is waiting for an order and has tracking ref. can they try it please and see what result they get.

cheers


----------



## VCSDave (Sep 23, 2008)

mr west said:


> maybe u neeed to lay down the law with ur employees dave. No friends in bussines


We had a chat yesterday afternon 



smokeh said:


> or give me a part time job
> 
> smokeh gets teh job done
> 
> hopefully my beans will be in my porch when i get home 2night so i can start germinating.


If you live near Sheffield...?!



smokeh said:


> i just found this msg on royal mail site about my order:
> 
> "
> Recorded Signed For items are only tracked after the item has been delivered. Depending on whether the item was sent first or second class, this may be a few days after posting. Please try again later.
> ...


Recorded Delivery items are only tracked after they've been delivered. However, Special Delivery items can be tracked all the way. The problem with Special Delivery, is that prices start at almost £5 just for a normal letter, so it's not really worth the extra IMO.

But your item will arrive today - sorry again for the delay!


----------



## smokeh (Sep 23, 2008)

VCSDave said:


> If you live near Sheffield...?!
> 
> Recorded Delivery items are only tracked after they've been delivered. However, Special Delivery items can be tracked all the way. The problem with Special Delivery, is that prices start at almost £5 just for a normal letter, so it's not really worth the extra IMO.
> 
> But your item will arrive today - sorry again for the delay!


kind of.... it'd be a 60 mile drive to get there,lol!

thats ok, still quicker than most seed companys.


----------



## VCSDave (Sep 23, 2008)

Well you won't get a company car


----------



## mr west (Sep 23, 2008)

what bout health insurance? lol


----------



## smokeh (Sep 23, 2008)

what about free beans?  

do u really have part time jobs goin though? i bet it must be abit weird trying to get employees?


----------



## VCSDave (Sep 23, 2008)

Well there's 3 of us at the minute, including my colleague's other half (part time). But we are getting to the point of needing extra pairs of hands!

What we really need is technical people though. People that are good on computers that can do websites, SEO, that kinda thing. So if you know anyone, feel free to send a CV over!


----------



## smokeh (Sep 23, 2008)

VCSDave said:


> Well there's 3 of us at the minute, including my colleague's other half (part time). But we are getting to the point of needing extra pairs of hands!
> 
> What we really need is technical people though. People that are good on computers that can do websites, SEO, that kinda thing. So if you know anyone, feel free to send a CV over!


actually, i might do. my friend is very in depth with technical crap. i might see if hes up for it.

he doesnt smoke pot or anything so there will be no need to screw u guys over,lol.

so u lookin for someone just to tweak ur website and order forms etc?


----------



## VCSDave (Sep 23, 2008)

That sort of thing. Mainly to produce new sites. We have lots of things we want to do, but the technical stuff is my domain and there just aren't enough hours in the day!

We only need someone on an ad-hoc basis, and they could work from home. An understanding of the industry would be an advantage, but not essential.

I'm not 100% sure what/who we're looking for, but seeing an example or 2 may help us with that!


----------



## smokeh (Sep 23, 2008)

new sites? if u could give me a breakdown of what u are looking to do then rather myself or my friend could do it. im quite up to date with things but my friend goes really in depth.

if its just 2 design new logos/pages/flash or something then i can do that. i used to do it ages ago in high school. i did take a class in college as well.

anyways, just let every1 know, im sure someone can help u out.


----------



## smokeh (Sep 23, 2008)

ok. i think i recieved my seeds,.... royal mail left a note sayin i have to collect it in 24 hours?! wtf? says it requires a signature. i didnt have this last time?

is this normal?

i cant pick my seeds up till 2morro after work now 

also dave, i know someone who can do ur site stuff... PM me with full details and an email so i can get my m8 to send u his CV an stuff.

cheers


----------



## mr west (Sep 23, 2008)

ive had to sign for every package from pick and mix seeds


----------



## mammal (Sep 23, 2008)

aye same here


----------



## VCSDave (Sep 23, 2008)

We send everything via Recorded Delivery now, which means you (or someone) needs to be in to sign for it. We had an increasing number of parcels "not arriving" so we decided to change our postage methods.

You have 2 weeks to pick the item up (I think) but usually can't do it the same day, which is why it says 24hrs. Sorry if this is a pain for you, if in future you'd prefer regular post, let us know when you order!

I'll aim to get a brief over to you via PM in the next day or two. Gimme a shout if I forget!


----------



## smokeh (Sep 23, 2008)

its not a problem bcoz i need 2 get some things sorted b4 i germ them anyway. i can go pick it up after i finish 2morro. probably wont be germinating till thurs night.

when i ordered 1 seed last time it was just posted

cheers 4 the info anyway.


----------



## smokeh (Sep 24, 2008)

just went an picked my seeds up. they even come in a blackpool tin ! ha, brilliant.

Dave, the super silver haze seed i bought 1st time round looked different to the one i have just purchased. also the 3 ak47 seeds i bought all look abit different.....


----------



## mammal (Sep 24, 2008)

they'll always look different, no 2 seeds are identical. GERMINATE THOSE SUCKAS!


----------



## mr west (Sep 24, 2008)

I jus planted a big bang, alaskan ice and 1 of my 2 jack herers, now my veg room is fulll again. Jus rememberd i have a birthday at the end of jan lol, i hope i get enough to last me lol


----------



## smokeh (Sep 24, 2008)

ah ok cool. well im just going to check online for a place that sells soil and perlite near my work. if i can find somewhere close so i can go get it on my dinner then i will germinate these babies.

also im in abit of a shit situation... i wanted these strains to be done for xmas but theres only 12 weeks till xmas.... that means i wont be able to veg... looks like im gonna have to do 12/12 from seed with a 600w.

also, i was gonna look into cloning but i think cloning will slow the process down


----------



## VCSDave (Sep 24, 2008)

Seeds do look different, I can assure you it's nothing suspect!

If you 12/12 early, you'll end up with smaller plants and lower yield, that's the biggest downside. Could give them a week on full first to give them a head start?


----------



## mammal (Sep 24, 2008)

whats so special about christmas? im hoping to harvest mine sometime in january.


----------



## smokeh (Sep 25, 2008)

yeah think im gonna have to try and veg for a week or two. i did 12/12 from seed with cfls and the yield was abit disappointing.

i wanna harvest for xmas so that its out the way and i can make some money. im planning on selling almost all my harvest to help out with the xmas bills and presents. im hoping for £500, thats just less than an ounce per plant. also, family will be over, as long as the buds are curing by that time im not arsed.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Sep 25, 2008)

I've gotta say, i got my order from pick n mix, a couple were cracked, they offered to replace them, and they did, in a timely fashion.
i now have some arjans ultra haze and some cheese in my veg room, thanks to pick n mix. They get my full recommendation, and my future business.


----------



## smokeh (Sep 25, 2008)

yeah, well they are the only seed company i have used online. i had abit of a doubt about dr.chronic who is also in the UK. every1 seemed to get there orders but for some reason, pickandmix seeds abit more assuring so i went with them and havnt bought any seeds anywhere else - except the market where i live, they also do single seeds.


----------



## VCSDave (Sep 25, 2008)

smokeh said:


> yeah, well they are the only seed company i have used online. i had abit of a doubt about dr.chronic who is also in the UK. every1 seemed to get there orders but for some reason, pickandmix seeds abit more assuring so i went with them and havnt bought any seeds anywhere else - except the market where i live, they also do single seeds.


Everyone's jumping on the pick 'n' mix band wagon!


----------



## mr west (Sep 26, 2008)

VCSDave said:


> Everyone's jumping on the pick 'n' mix band wagon!


thats gotta be good Dave, im glad coming here has been worth ur while. Big up to the guy who started this thread lmao puff puff pass>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## smokeh (Sep 26, 2008)

daves, those seeds i germinated on thurs night at 11pm. the 3 AK47 have cracked and shown tap root! thats under 24 hours! there under the soil now. im sure the others will crack soon


----------



## happyface (Sep 26, 2008)

VCSDave said:


> Currently where we stand is that we're still pretty new to the business, and are a little dubious about it at present. It is something we are looking at though.
> 
> I'd love to hear from someone regarding the legalities, but unfortunately no-one really seems to know.
> 
> Plus, I have family in the US and so I want to be able to get through customs without my name being flagged!


 please please ship to america. ive stumbled over your website like 20 times.....i start pickin stuff out and then im like fuck! i want to pick andmix man dont leave us americans out.


----------



## mr west (Sep 27, 2008)

the law is fucked up man. I think it wou;ld be easier if u moved to the uk instead of hoping the us is gonna change its laws lol. Or sweet talk someone with an excess of seeds into posting u some. Good luck with that my friend


----------



## VCSDave (Sep 27, 2008)

smokeh said:


> daves, those seeds i germinated on thurs night at 11pm. the 3 AK47 have cracked and shown tap root! thats under 24 hours! there under the soil now. im sure the others will crack soon


Awesome! Are you doing a journal?



happyface said:


> please please ship to america. ive stumbled over your website like 20 times.....i start pickin stuff out and then im like fuck! i want to pick andmix man dont leave us americans out.


We would absolutely love to be able to ship to the US. And not just for selfless reasons - we'd also make a killing! But it's just a bit too complicated with the law, and unless things change with regard to the legality, then I don't expect to ship there in the near future. Really sorry though!


----------



## mr west (Sep 27, 2008)

dave u gotta get some galaxy god bud on ur site from thc seeds, they look the bomb.


----------



## happyface (Sep 27, 2008)

VCSDave said:


> Awesome! Are you doing a journal?
> 
> 
> 
> We would absolutely love to be able to ship to the US. And not just for selfless reasons - we'd also make a killing! But it's just a bit too complicated with the law, and unless things change with regard to the legality, then I don't expect to ship there in the near future. Really sorry though!


 at thanks for the quick replys guys.i hope things change.


----------



## smokeh (Sep 27, 2008)

VCSDave said:


> Awesome! Are you doing a journal?


hey dave,

yeah i will be doing. i will post the link when i start it. i have the 3 AK47 under the light now and also the Blue cheese germinated at 3pm 2ay! thats like... 1 or 2 days. i can see a slight crack in the blueberry but im leaving it in the paper towel for another day or so. the super silver haze is still yet to germinate, i hope it doesnt turn out like the last one.

really good service and seeds. i also recommended someone to urselfs so thats abit more business for u.

cheers dave. good service from a seed company. thank god u dont take weeks to deliver. 4 days is really good.

cheers again


----------



## VCSDave (Sep 27, 2008)

mr west said:


> dave u gotta get some galaxy god bud on ur site from thc seeds, they look the bomb.


I'll have a look into it. We don't really like doing one off seeds, we prefer to add a seed bank with a few varieties, so I'll look at what else they do.



smokeh said:


> really good service and seeds. i also recommended someone to urselfs so thats abit more business for u.


Glad to hear they're doing well! I've been looking into referral/affiliate schemes recently so hopefully you guys will be able to get some rewards for spreading the word - I'll keep you posted on that!


----------



## mr west (Sep 28, 2008)

dave have u thought bout advertizing on this site?


----------



## VCSDave (Sep 28, 2008)

We have indeed. We looked into this and a few other sites back around Easter time (when we were still only a couple/few months old). At that time, we went for other sites that were a little cheaper, but nothing we tried actually worked. We've never successfully run an ad campaign on a site or forum - the best adverts are word of mouth!

With that said, I have come back around to looking at advertising again, and I'm currently waiting for a reply from whoever runs RIP (is that an abbreviation people use?!).

So who knows, we may have an advert here soon. Depending on what that reply says!


----------



## mr west (Sep 28, 2008)

VCSDave said:


> I'm currently waiting for a reply from whoever runs RIP (is that an abbreviation people use?!).
> 
> So who knows, we may have an advert here soon. Depending on what that reply says!


LMAO  They call it riu but ur way is much funnier, i shall refer to it as such from now on lol


----------



## mr west (Sep 28, 2008)

VCSDave said:


> I'm currently waiting for a reply from whoever runs RIP (is that an abbreviation people use?!).
> 
> !


LMAO  They call it riu but ur way is much funnier, i shall refer to it as such from now on lol


----------



## VCSDave (Sep 28, 2008)

Oops, slight bout of dyslexia there!


----------



## SpruceZeus (Sep 30, 2008)

Heres my greenhouse feminized Arjan's Ultra Haze and Cheese. About 2 weeks old.
CHEEEEEEEESE growing low and fat






Arjan's Ultra Haze #1, already showing that sativa-ness.





I also got some of The Church, but couldn't get 'em to germ. =(


----------



## smokeh (Sep 30, 2008)

i think they had a problem with the church seeds. i was gonna order some but they arnt getting any more in stock for awhile.


----------



## VCSDave (Sep 30, 2008)

The Church had problems back in June, and as I understand it, they did resolve it. I'm sure what the deal is now though as that and a few other strains aren't available until next year now.

Possibly to make room for the new strains and/or not to flood the market.


----------



## smokeh (Oct 1, 2008)

dave,

do u remember me ordering a super silver haze feminised seed, it not germinating and then u giving me a voucher for half price off?

im just abit concerned that my SSH fem seed isnt germinating again. all my other seeds i got off u have germinated and are in soil under the light.

i tried the SSH in the paper towel like the other seeds. i chucked it in a shot glass last night.

is there any other people having any problems with the super silver haze?


----------



## rhunter1984 (Oct 1, 2008)

i bought 1 snow white and 2 power skunk seeds about 3 weeks ago the snow white is doing well but the power skunk never worked however this has not put me off of ordering again as pickandmixseeds is a great site and the delivery time was brilliant


----------



## smokeh (Oct 1, 2008)

rhunter1984 said:


> i bought 1 snow white and 2 power skunk seeds about 3 weeks ago the snow white is doing well but the power skunk never worked however this has not put me off of ordering again as pickandmixseeds is a great site and the delivery time was brilliant



no doubt its a good site.

im just sayin i wont be ordering super silver haze again nor would i recommend it purely for the reason that they wont germ and at 8 quid a seed it stacks up. i would have wasted 16quid unless dave didnt give me 4 quid off.

i dunno, maybe it just the fem seeds. regular maybe ok.


----------



## VCSDave (Oct 3, 2008)

Hmm.. that is strange. I'm sorry that one didn't work either. I know people that have successfully germed it... maybe you were just very unlucky!

Afaik there are no problems with it at GH (unlike The Church). Unless they just haven't admitted it!


----------



## mr west (Oct 3, 2008)

1 of my jacks and the big bang i got from u hasnt popped in 2 weeks but the alaska ice did


----------



## mammal (Oct 3, 2008)

mr west said:


> 1 of my jacks and the big bang i got from u hasnt popped in 2 weeks but the alaska ice did


3 out of my 4 big bangs didnt pop, and the forth one did only with ALOT of persuation (manual seed cracking)

the other 5 strains i ordered popped with no problems whatsoever.


----------



## mr west (Oct 3, 2008)

oh right, shit


----------



## smokeh (Oct 3, 2008)

every1 is unlucky!


----------



## VCSDave (Oct 4, 2008)

How long are people leaving them before trying to germ? And are they being kept cool and dry? (i.e. in an air-tight container in the fridge.)


----------



## marley'man (Oct 4, 2008)

people can vote pick & mix seeds here
and riu can add it self in if the want to.
Webbieworld Web Directory, Website Directory, Site Submission, Best of the Web - - Webbie Awards, Webby, Search Engine, Award Site


----------



## mr west (Oct 4, 2008)

VCSDave said:


> How long are people leaving them before trying to germ? And are they being kept cool and dry? (i.e. in an air-tight container in the fridge.)


are you saying we should winter the seeds b4 trying to germ them dave?


----------



## smokeh (Oct 4, 2008)

VCSDave said:


> How long are people leaving them before trying to germ? And are they being kept cool and dry? (i.e. in an air-tight container in the fridge.)


paper towel method. all my seeds have germed that way.

my last ssh was left for a week then i realised it wasnt going to germ. i still left it another week b4 i gave up.

the last ssh seed i had was germmed for 8 days. the others all sprouted by day 6


----------



## mr west (Oct 4, 2008)

i started an alaskan ice jurnal if anyone is intrested it here........
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/116700-alaskan-ice-x1.html#post1418196


----------



## VCSDave (Oct 6, 2008)

No no no, I meant are you storing them before trying to germ them.

It's recommending that if you're not trying to germ them straight away that you store them in a fridge as it slows down the life cycle of the seed.

Doesn't seem to be as much of an issue now anyway!


----------



## mr west (Oct 6, 2008)

well my big bang and church popped and are in jiffy pellets now so im happy


----------



## smartsoverambition (Oct 6, 2008)

im suscribed i wanna see how this goes


----------



## happyface (Oct 6, 2008)

please ship to USA


----------



## happygrits (Oct 7, 2008)

happyface said:


> please ship to USA


 
YES PLEASE!!!! kiss-ass I NEED TO TRY A COUPLE DIFFERENT STRAINS TO SEE WHAT WORKS BEST FOR AM PAIN ? I DO UNDERSTAND THOUGH NOT GOING HOME WOULD SUCK MAN


----------



## smokeh (Oct 7, 2008)

i doubt pickandmix will be doing usa any time soon. i think there fairly new and i doubt that dave would want to risk anything sending seeds to america where they are illegal.

although i dont know how dr.chronic got round it...


----------



## VCSDave (Oct 7, 2008)

I don't think anyone gets round it as such, it's just who's prepared to take the 'risk'.

Anyway, here's the new Sensi feminised seeds!

Big Bud - Sensi Seeds - Pick 'n' Mix Cannabis Seeds
Jack Flash #5 - Sensi Seeds - Pick 'n' Mix Cannabis Seeds
Silver Haze #9 - Sensi Seeds - Pick 'n' Mix Cannabis Seeds
Skunk #1 - Sensi Seeds - Pick 'n' Mix Cannabis Seeds
Super Skunk - Sensi Seeds - Pick 'n' Mix Cannabis Seeds

Enjoy


----------



## smokeh (Oct 7, 2008)

VCSDave said:


> I don't think anyone gets round it as such, it's just who's prepared to take the 'risk'.
> 
> Anyway, here's the new Sensi feminised seeds!
> 
> ...


they look nice. if i had to order 1 right now i would go with the skunk #1


----------



## mr west (Oct 7, 2008)

dave im jus bout to order a couple of sensi fems, super skunk and jack flash#5. I think ill be savinf theses for next years crop lol


----------



## VCSDave (Oct 7, 2008)

I didn't think it would take you long - but that really is quick! Are you single handedly making sure that no strain ever goes extinct?!


----------



## Zee25 (Oct 7, 2008)

hi dave, i stumbled along your post whilst looking for people who actually grown and harvested the church plant (still scouring lol!). 

Just wanted to say ta for the top notch service from ur company, i bought two church seeds, (both germinated but ive only one plant left cus my cats got hold of one in it's infant stages and ate it beyind repair!   but other one ok! ) got the seeds like next day, great work dude! and i like that u put a bit of the packaging in too.

i'm a first time grower, but he is doing well and looking good! cant wait until it's harvest time!

Thanks dude!


----------



## VCSDave (Oct 7, 2008)

No problem, that's for the praise!

Lucky the plant was still infantile, who knows what it may have done to the cats!

I'm sure there's people on here that have grown The Church. mr west has recently started it, but only germed it a few days ago. Someone else was talking about it recently too, but can't think who!

Do you have a grow journal?


----------



## mr west (Oct 7, 2008)

VCSDave said:


> I didn't think it would take you long - but that really is quick! Are you single handedly making sure that no strain ever goes extinct?!


 Quickly stands up and says " im doing my best" as useual i spotted something i wanted after orderuing lol. I want laughing budda cheese to grow longside my ghs cheese lol but i can get that later hopef ully


----------



## smokeh (Oct 7, 2008)

i was talking about the church in this thread. i was gonna buy some but i heard they had germ problems and then u told me u didnt know when u was getting any in stock,lol so i gave the church a miss.


----------



## mr west (Oct 7, 2008)

didnt have any trouble with mine, well my m8s son didnt lol.


----------



## VCSDave (Oct 7, 2008)

Yeah, The Church isn't available at the minute. Possibly for that reason.

mr west, we've not shipped your order, so if you want to add to it, drop me an email and I'll give you a discount code for free postage (then we'll post the 2 together).

mail [at] pickandmixseeds [dot] co [dot] uk


----------



## Zee25 (Oct 7, 2008)

No probs vcsdave, just keep up the good work and i'll keep singing your praises to all who'll listen lol!

"Lucky the plant was still infantile, who knows what it may have done to the cats!"

my sentiments excatly! i have three and one in perticular has been known to snatch a lil bud while i'm rollin and munch it on down, she never gets hold of much thankfully...id never on purposly get them stoned but she aint half funny when she does get hold of a lil lol. i usually shut them out when im toking but they have figured out that if they jump on the door handle and then push the door they can get it!
I've had to move my remaining plant to a friend who's kindly agreed to let me house it there,so i've not got a grow journal yet but i will soon as i don't think there is much literature and pics about of the church (either that or im really not looking very well lol!)

yeah ill keep on hunting through the posts and im sure i'll find someone who has


----------



## happyface (Oct 7, 2008)

VCSDave said:


> I don't think anyone gets round it as such, it's just who's prepared to take the 'risk'.
> 
> Anyway, here's the new Sensi feminised seeds!
> 
> ...


 thats mean.us poor Americans.


----------



## VCSDave (Oct 8, 2008)

Zee25 said:


> No probs vcsdave, just keep up the good work and i'll keep singing your praises to all who'll listen lol!
> 
> "Lucky the plant was still infantile, who knows what it may have done to the cats!"
> 
> ...


Sounds like it could be pretty funny, even if it is a bit cruel!



happyface said:


> thats mean.us poor Americans.


Sorry!


----------



## mr west (Oct 10, 2008)

yo dave i got my two orders today in the 1 parcel, you are a legend, cheers mate.


----------



## VCSDave (Oct 10, 2008)

No problemo!

I refunded the second lot of postage too, so that should show on your statement if it hasn't already.

Will it be time for yet another journal soon?!


----------



## mr west (Oct 10, 2008)

No i think all the seeds i have now will be for next year, Ive got a lemon skunk, master kush, train wreck and whit widow seedling oh and my the church and big bang to grow out before i can start any more projects. I think my eyes were bigger than my belly already lol.


----------



## smokeh (Oct 10, 2008)

mr west said:


> No i think all the seeds i have now will be for next year, Ive got a lemon skunk, master kush, train wreck and whit widow seedling oh and my the church and big bang to grow out before i can start any more projects. I think my eyes were bigger than my belly already lol.


i can help u out. send some my way


----------



## VCSDave (Oct 10, 2008)

Haha. Have a RIU party, that'll help you get through it!


----------



## VCSDave (Nov 9, 2008)

Go and vote for us in this thread 

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/122721-seedbanks-reliability-my-findings.html


----------



## mr west (Nov 9, 2008)

VCSDave said:


> Go and vote for us in this thread
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/122721-seedbanks-reliability-my-findings.html


Done and donekiss-ass


----------



## VCSDave (Nov 9, 2008)

Cheers! Just one more to take the lead!


----------



## loolagigi (Nov 9, 2008)

mr west said:


> I jus placed an order with Cannabis Seeds - Pick 'n' Mix Cannabis Seeds I bought a single fem seed the oter week and now i ordered six fem seeds. My first order was flying duchmans G-Force which has sprouted and is going good. This order is
> 1x Sweet Tooth - Feminised for £6.50 each
> 1x The Church - Feminised for £2.70 each
> 1x Masterkush - Feminised for £6.83 each
> ...


where does it say they send to the states?, or do they?


----------



## VCSDave (Nov 9, 2008)

loolagigi said:


> where does it say they send to the states?, or do they?


I'm afraid we don't. Sorry!


----------



## weezer (Nov 9, 2008)

hey dave i seen you over at another site the other day 
you signed up as a member dont think you posted though
it is a nice little site ,they dont like us to mention the name of it here *shhhhhh*
i was looking at sigle seeds,i am glad you posted to bring this up as i wanted to compare prices
lookin for outdoor fems


----------



## VCSDave (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm a member of lots of sites, normally just to watch threads that mention us 

All our seeds are indoor/outdoor, but obviously some will be better than others!


----------



## weezer (Nov 9, 2008)

VCSDave said:


> I'm a member of lots of sites, normally just to watch threads that mention us
> 
> All our seeds are indoor/outdoor, but obviously some will be better than others!


yes i would think that you wouldbe a member at a lot of sites
the thread was about cananadian company it has the same selection as you i will compare prices


----------



## mr west (Nov 10, 2008)

VCSDave said:


> Cheers! Just one more to take the lead!



so did u take it?


----------



## VCSDave (Nov 10, 2008)

No one's voted since!


----------



## mr west (Nov 10, 2008)

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/122721-seedbanks-reliability-my-findings.html
sono one else whos subscribed to this thread or just passing has voted, thats shit.
you ready for wed? u got a special expo display for all ya seeds?


----------



## VCSDave (Nov 10, 2008)

Yeah, it's not just us though, no-ones voted at all since!

I think we're just about ready. We've got a mini pick and mix selection with a bit of a display (that's hopefully arriving today or tomorrow!).

We'll probably be pushing all our tins etc. primarily though.

You'll have to stop by for a coffee!


----------



## mr west (Nov 10, 2008)

I shall have a few friends with me if thats still cool for coffee, that would be ace


----------



## mr west (Nov 10, 2008)

could u also make sure u pack a few flying dutchman G-Force singles for my m8 pleeeezze?


----------



## VCSDave (Nov 10, 2008)

mr west said:


> I shall have a few friends with me if thats still cool for coffee, that would be ace


Haha, I'll see how many people there are first!



mr west said:


> could u also make sure u pack a few flying dutchman G-Force singles for my m8 pleeeezze?


They're out of stock at the minute, but we do have 2 packs of 5 left (unopened). Shall I save them for you/him?


----------



## mr west (Nov 10, 2008)

yeah thatll be fine i think mate, at most there will be 4 of us but i think itll be jus two.


----------



## VCSDave (Nov 10, 2008)

Cool, 2 should be fine if we're not too busy!

I've taken the G-Force off the site and boxed them up with our show stuff, so they'll be there if he wants them!


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 8, 2008)

VCSDave said:


> Well I'm not going to blow my own trumpet, hopefully mr west will do that for me
> 
> We've also been wanting to do a sort of 'competition' whereby if people get their pick and mix grow rooms featured in something like Weed World or Soft Secrets (with a mention of us of course) then we'll send them some free seeds (decent ones, not cheapos!)
> 
> ...


what if you say its for legal grow countries participation only on your site and do it all via email as to it would be hard to find out where theyre really from . or perhaps get them to post it at rollitup and monitor it from there or something of the sort.

i dunno sory if its a wast of time or dont spark any creativ ideas


----------



## smokeh (Dec 9, 2008)

wow. ur northern lights seeds are expensive!!!

attitude seeds are doing them for 78.99 and u get free 5 pack of g13, and 2 fem seeds, a diesel ryder and something else.

is there anyway u can beat or match that?

have prices been discounted for the 15% VAT and not 17.5%?


----------



## Nit3watch (Dec 9, 2008)

Would you ship to South Africa? Cusoms are a joke so I doubt you would have a prob.. 
You can only be sentenced if you are in possession of over R50 000s woth, one gram going for R1 (aclaimed streed value in South Africa)
and if caught with like 5 grams, R50 bribe sorts you out. So corupt but suits me.

Really nothing to worry about if you want to supply here.
Need to know cauz i wanna place my order starting of Jan 2009


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 9, 2008)

dude pick and mix seem fairly reliable to me i got ripped off and nearly busted by customs in oz. pick and mix made it the other breeders didnt (nirvana included) all i got was a nice letter from customs 

go pick and mix theyre the bomb (IM TRUSTING THEM)
good customer skills n easy t talk 2 (making it seem like its worth giving them ur money on account of they seem fairly cool , they will answer ur emails, where others are somewhat lacking in that aspect 

although i must add that nirvana have made one order make it
but i still say go picknmix bro theyre tha bomb

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I live in a dream world and as you can see me imagination gets the best of me at times, sorry if anyone else gets inspired by any of my dreams. for they are all just FANTASY ;P
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## VCSDave (Dec 10, 2008)

smokeh said:


> wow. ur northern lights seeds are expensive!!!
> 
> attitude seeds are doing them for 78.99 and u get free 5 pack of g13, and 2 fem seeds, a diesel ryder and something else.
> 
> ...


Are you referring to the Sensi Northern Lights? It could be that they still have stock before the last price rise that happened a month or two back.

We've not discounted for VAT, as unfortunately we have to raise all our prices soon as a result of the Euro. All UK seed suppliers will be doing this, as you may have noticed.

We are however giving everyone notice on this, and keeping the prices the same until Sunday, so it's worth getting an order in quick if you need any seeds!

(The reason for not discounting for VAT is that we need to individually change each price, so it would be incredibly time consuming to do this twice in such a short period of time.)



Nit3watch said:


> Would you ship to South Africa? Cusoms are a joke so I doubt you would have a prob..
> You can only be sentenced if you are in possession of over R50 000s woth, one gram going for R1 (aclaimed streed value in South Africa)
> and if caught with like 5 grams, R50 bribe sorts you out. So corupt but suits me.
> 
> ...


South Africa is absolutely fine!



Jester88 said:


> dude pick and mix seem fairly reliable to me i got ripped off and nearly busted by customs in oz. pick and mix made it the other breeders didnt (nirvana included) all i got was a nice letter from customs
> 
> go pick and mix theyre the bomb (IM TRUSTING THEM)
> good customer skills n easy t talk 2 (making it seem like its worth giving them ur money on account of they seem fairly cool , they will answer ur emails, where others are somewhat lacking in that aspect
> ...


Cheers Jester, let us know if you need something even more 'stealthy' and we can certainly work something out!


----------



## smokeh (Dec 11, 2008)

isnt it the law though? i thought every1 has to drop to 15%?

yeah the sensi northern lights. also get 15 free seeds (10 fem) with that order because its over 60quid. and free p+p


----------



## Jungleman (Dec 11, 2008)

The Jack Herer sound good.When he will be in stock?Thanks




VCSDave said:


> We have the Sensi Seeds Jack Herer - Jack Herer - Sensi Seeds - Pick 'n' Mix Cannabis Seeds
> 
> The Green House one hasn't been released yet! It's one of their new 2009 strains which they only started rolling out this week. We have Alaskan Ice and K-Train in, they're the first of the new ones (and already very popular!).
> 
> ...


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 12, 2008)

i think it may be already dude go c the site or call em bro the numbers and shits below.
i read somewhere it sometimes takes a bit too keep the site up to date with the constant updates of whats there and whats not 
i think you may be in luck tho bro


----------



## n00604173 (Dec 14, 2008)

do they ship to the US?


----------



## Jungleman (Dec 14, 2008)

I mean greenhouse Jack Herer.Its brand new strain ...





Jester88 said:


> i think it may be already dude go c the site or call em bro the numbers and shits below.
> i read somewhere it sometimes takes a bit too keep the site up to date with the constant updates of whats there and whats not
> i think you may be in luck tho bro


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 14, 2008)

Jungleman said:


> I mean greenhouse Jack Herer.Its brand new strain ...




 *Jack Flash #5*


Continuing the tradition of improving on our best work, Sensi Seeds is delighted to present Jack Flash &#8211; an all-female version of *Jack Herer*´s direct descendant! To create Jack Flash, Herer´s sublime gene-pool was refined, reinforcing desired traits through back-crossing....
 *Jack Herer*


The cream of the crops and perhaps the most exquisite ganja you will ever encounter; this strain ranks as the most awarded variety in the history of harvest festivals. Nine awards and counting would be the pinnacle of recognition for...
 *Jack Flash*


How do you improve the best cannabis in the world? That was the big question when working on a new strain from the illustrious *Jack Herer* line. Since we&#8217;ve always had a particular love for Sativas, one thing Sensi breeders...
 *Mother's Finest*


Another incredible hybrid with roots in the *Jack Herer* breeding program, this next-generation Sativa is one of Sensi&#8217;s more recent creations. Upon release, Mother&#8217;s Finest was an instant hit, winning first place for Sativa at the 2002 Cannabis Cup just...
 *Jack Herer*


Awards: too numerous to mention Genetics: Haze, Red Skunk Effect: strong on body and mind, long lasting Flowering indoor: 8 weeks Flowering outdoor: Ripe at the end of October (Europe) THC: Awaiting lab results&#8230;CBD: Awaiting lab results&#8230;CBG: Awaiting lab results&#8230;...
 *Our Seeds*

We offer the finest cannabis seed genetics available. Developed primarily by Dutch breeders, you can choose from hundreds of different varieties of the finest marijuana. We stock regular and feminised varieties and we only buy from reputable seed banks. QualityWe...
 *Somango*


Somango blends the multiple hybrid *Jack Herer* with Big Skunk Korean to form the fruitiest of all Soma&#8217;s strains. Previously known by Soma #5, this complex cross was renamed for its tropical mango aroma and flavor. Somango is optimal as...
 *Reclining Buddha*


Reclining Buddha is a 3-way hybrid that combines the genetics of Holland&#8217;s Hope with Super Skunk and Big Skunk Korean. Circulating in the Netherlands during the 1980s, Holland&#8217;s Hope is a mold resistant strain with a very close nodal structure...
that the selection man hope this helps

Jester


----------



## n00604173 (Dec 14, 2008)

does picknmix ship to the US?


----------



## Joker52 (Dec 14, 2008)

Well do they?


----------



## n00604173 (Dec 14, 2008)

that's the $10000 question


----------



## Joker52 (Dec 14, 2008)

shit, i need some money. THIS IS IMPORTANT!


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 14, 2008)

they ship EVERYWHERE im pretty sure bro. there global if your not sure still check the site or even call them 
theyre good blokes and easy to talk too (id recommend doing this anyway)

sorry for the delay i have too toke outside today ppl may be coming around that dnt smoke

i come from oz and we have a fairly tough customs ehy and they ship here no probs


----------



## Joker52 (Dec 14, 2008)

are the pick and mix seeds guaranteed? because if i only get 1 seed of hawaiian snow
i want to know i'll get one plant. Especially since it's gonna cost like 15 bucks.


----------



## n00604173 (Dec 14, 2008)

i dont think ANYONE guarantees their seeds, fem. or regular. when you buy fem, you're getting like a 99% chance at female, but not 100% guaranteed


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 14, 2008)

its like this attitude seems to be the only place that offers a 100 percent guarantee and whos to say customs dont get that and just send you your tshirt or whatnot then your fucked cos the package made it, call them and see about the shipping you may be able to work something out with them ya never know (fat fortunes dreamers sometimes)

i dunno c if theyle just mail it to you in a card (these have less chance of being caught unless they lok suspicious) these things dont get screened as tough if at all so yeah c if thats a possibility i dunno.... its the only way my nirvana order made it too me. 20 peas

also 1 seed will be easy to hide so it will most likely make it... i mean your not trying to hide 100 seperatly packaged or seperated seeds are you.. your not even getting them put togever and risking them being scanned and easily...

a lot of seedbanks dont offer gguaranteed shippin except attitude who i dont recomend sorry to say. but if you get ulcky and your order doesnt come they may help you out 

i can pm you the name of one of the people that works or owns it (there a member of rollitup) so you can ask them if you want but bear in mind they work and they lie in the uk (there awake at different times to us.) and he has to find the time to post i mean come on guaranted to be one busy man dnt ya reckon 

but like i said i would recomend giving them a try seiously theyre good man
one of the only places too make it too me even nirvanas got caught by customs twice resulting in a letter and a fine if they catch anymore 

if you wait i can tell you if mine make it 

remember im just playing a game here people i9 like helping ppl plus it makes me feel smart and tough even though im just making it all up

but to answer your questin i reckon you shouldnt need guaranteed shiping for one seed it should make it think about it. im fairly certain itd make it
my first ever order was two and they made it to me fast as. they were haze and skunk #1 i was so happy

that was untill i got raided about a month ago and they took my babies off me


----------



## VCSDave (Dec 29, 2008)

Hey guys, been a bit quiet of late due to the holidays, but I'm still around!

Just a quick one... I found a bad review of us the other day (I think it's fake, probably the competition!) and it means we only have 3 Stars on CannabisSeedBankGuide. Who fancies writing a review about us so we can get that up a bit?!

http://www.cannabisseedbankguide.com/seedbank.php?sid=91

Cheers!


----------



## happyface (Dec 29, 2008)

u shippin to America yet?


----------



## mammal (Dec 29, 2008)

VCSDave said:


> Hey guys, been a bit quiet of late due to the holidays, but I'm still around!
> 
> Just a quick one... I found a bad review of us the other day (I think it's fake, probably the competition!) and it means we only have 3 Stars on CannabisSeedBankGuide. Who fancies writing a review about us so we can get that up a bit?!
> 
> ...


done, 3 stars indeed!


----------



## mr west (Dec 29, 2008)

I did one too, hope it helps


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 29, 2008)

if like me you like pick and mix come post it here plz
Who Heres A Pick And Mix Supporter 

a lot of ppl are skeptical about this little gem of a bank
im trying to let ppl know its out there 
took me a ehile to find 

woulda saved me a few rip offs and a customs letter


----------



## VCSDave (Dec 29, 2008)

mr west said:


> I did one too, hope it helps


Cheers, that got us up to 4 stars!



Jester88 said:


> if like me you like pick and mix come post it here plz
> Who Heres A Pick And Mix Supporter
> 
> a lot of ppl are skeptical about this little gem of a bank
> ...


Yeah, I'm not sure why people are so skeptical. It sometimes seems to be because we're a bit too professional and stuff. People seem to like the dodgy looking websites and things like that, and I've never understood why!

I mean, who really buys from Amsterdam Marijuana Seeds.com and places like that?

I guess we are still new though. Give us a year or two, and everyone will use us


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 29, 2008)

well you know you have one faithful customer here ready too help. 
if you ever need a hand again just ask k .

umm as for that amsterdam marijuana site i tried them too there crap 
your better than attitude too lol

oh well maybe one day ppl will see the light.


----------



## Rocky Top High (Dec 30, 2008)

No disrespect Dave but when you eliminate the entire USA you are limiting yourself and your market. I fully understand why you elect NOT to send to the USA but don't tell me that people are skeptical. I can assure you that business would be through the roof if you were able to send seeds to America. I wish you all the luck in the world and I hope one day I am able to conduct business with you. Good luck to you and your business.


----------



## stunned (Dec 30, 2008)

Yep you need to add us americans to the mailing list. We order small but frequent that's residual income for a seedbank willing ot treat us right. 
I'll be your guinea pig if you want to test the waters on shipping to the U.S.


----------



## mr west (Dec 30, 2008)

untill america changes the law regarding cannabis seeds dave would be a fool to risk his business. So get on at ur loacal govenment representitiv lol rather than dave.


----------



## stunned (Dec 30, 2008)

I have a better chance at Dave listening than my local government. At least I know he'll read it.


----------



## mr west (Dec 30, 2008)

lol thats true local govenment are like middle management promoted to their own level of incompitence lmao


----------



## Joker52 (Dec 30, 2008)

yo stunned what strain is that???


----------



## stunned (Dec 30, 2008)

AK 48 from Nirvana.


----------



## weezer (Dec 30, 2008)

Rocky Top High said:


> No disrespect Dave but when you eliminate the entire USA you are limiting yourself and your market. I fully understand why you elect NOT to send to the USA but don't tell me that people are skeptical. I can assure you that business would be through the roof if you were able to send seeds to America. I wish you all the luck in the world and I hope one day I am able to conduct business with you. Good luck to you and your business.


just get a good canadian friend to be the midle man we do more than play hockey up here


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 30, 2008)

yeah i agree with him i cant go some places because of my record

"my ex missus was cheating on me and because i didnt leave when they told me too. resulting in a tresspass charge.. i only wanted to make sure she was actualy cheating... she was . it was so i could dump her, id had enough of her games they could have her 2 brothers might i ad. 

it was all cool until i went to leave and the dad tried to KO me. i dodged his fist and hit him once. on his way down he gt hold of my waist and thats where he stayed "like an anchor, an anchore with a black eye lol.

anyways whilt trying to get this bloke who was holdin my waist (well i guess it woulda looked like the fucking cock smoker was suckin me off lol) the bigger brother punched me in the face cos i couldnt really move. my first nosebleed ever

so i grabbed him put him up against the wall and gave him a couple and then the third person (the second brother stepped in) so i through him on the ground in time for a bottle to smash on my head. so i threw my anchor on the ground finally said you guys are fucked.
went home sat down for ten minutes resulting in a tresspass charge

if they hada just told me she was there i woulda just left. but i had to see some dodgy shit and get the tresspass fine against me. she testified for them then tried to appologise to me for what she had done lol. 

you may be thinking what the fuck but think about it it makes sense that tresspass charge has made it almost imposible to go to some places i want to go.

lucky i ma new missus is from the uk so i can get there and from there amsterdam and shes definately a keeper. but it still it sux i shouldnt have to go through so much shit for something completely unnessisary ya know.

theyve got things they want todo i understand too
maybe one day im sure theres a loop hole there somewhere lol


----------



## Joker52 (Dec 30, 2008)

48? tru, i'll have to try that one next. It looks like serbert.


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 30, 2008)

weezer said:


> just get a good canadian friend to be the midle man we do more than play hockey up here


they could find a middle man.. but then theyd have to find the right people (someone they can trust and thats gotta be hard these days) they would also have to work out a good plan that keeps them all kinda safe politically they are but the other person may not be ad thats were the good plan comes in.... 

also that middle man has to either not want to travel to the us.... or have ways around it.

i know know of people dont care about going to a lot of places. i mean its not a big deal but a lot of them ppl you couldnt trust. and if you know the person you dont want anything bad to happen to them its instinct.

you see thats just a quick skim over the details. see how hard it would be...

there will be a day one day probably who knows when maybe they will find there loop hole.. and itle prolly be easier and run by them selves they can keep track of shit better maybe i dunno 

theres a few possibilities

got ma fingers crossed for you guys tho


----------



## Rocky Top High (Dec 30, 2008)

mr west said:


> untill america changes the law regarding cannabis seeds dave would be a fool to risk his business. So get on at ur loacal govenment representitiv lol rather than dave.


I ain't gettin on Dave. I am simply stating that if he wants to increase his business he needs to open the USA market. I fully understand why he doesn't but there are ways...a work around if you know what I mean. IMHO, I think his "pick & mix" idea is a gold mine. However, there is a vein of gold in the US if he wants to go that route.

I fully respect his decision not to but to claim that there are "skeptics" is a bit hypocritical. I believe it is the nature of the business that he has chosen to work in. 

Good luck Dave and I meant no bad karma with my post. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## weezer (Dec 30, 2008)

Jester88 said:


> they could find a middle man.. but then theyd have to find the right people (someone they can trust and thats gotta be hard these days) they would also have to work out a good plan that keeps them all kinda safe politically they are but the other person may not be ad thats were the good plan comes in....
> 
> also that middle man has to either not want to travel to the us.... or have ways around it.
> 
> ...


ok i have played middle man for acouple us citizen thiers no travel just get package redo the outside wrape and readrress and drop it in mail ..

there is also a cananadian companny that sells singles as well see if i can find it ..same line uphttp://www.marijuana-seeds-canada.com/.


i pretty sure they send to the US...not sure why link is dead ,but you can type it in


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 30, 2008)

yeah but like theyve said VCSDave and pick and mix are very smart people. there not gonna risk theyre personal life just for work.
i agree with his decision and reasoning in this decision 

i cant believe you cant see his choice i the right one dude

i mean its not like they would have took the decision lightly is it.. im sure they know exactly whats going on and the possibilities... think about it theyre not dumb... butactually far from it.

i hope one day the status changes and they can ship there then you will be able to see y they are so good..

haha maybe yous can find a middle man in another country you can trust and get him/ her to get them for ya lol.

he seems like a good bloke im sur he would if he could


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 30, 2008)

weezer said:


> ok i have played middle man for acouple us citizen thiers no travel just get package redo the outside wrape and readrress and drop it in mail ..
> 
> there is also a cananadian companny that sells singles as well see if i can find it ..same line uphttp://www.marijuana-seeds-canada.com/.
> 
> ...



well duh thats what youd expect the middle man to do lol. i mean its not a hard job if you do it right. but doing it for a company would require maximum orginization. i myself have plenty of ideas and possibilities. but they dont need one and if they wanted one im sure they could find one easy enough on there own "i mean its a dram job lol" "you make people happy for a living"  i meant if you wanted to go on a holiday to the us you may be stuck with there problem if not worse .
there smart man and ilike i said i think theyd pick someone they actually know rather than someone on a forum they dont know squat about ya know..
how do they know that someone wont have a big mouth and get them all in the shit..... we all know loose lips sink ships..

seriously dude nobody they meet on a forums gonna get that job seriously. sadly to say. so y even ask. just like askin for freebies i mean y wold they give them out it must suck to allways be asked that shit...

also if im wrong havent we kinda gone off topic a bit


----------



## Tripples (Dec 30, 2008)

Just thought I'd mention that if you type SOFTSECRETS into the discount code bit you get 10% off
I've placed 2 orders around Christmas and will hopefully recieve them soon.
I've ordered from them once before and got the pretty quick and all germinated - although my cat ate 2 of them


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 30, 2008)

yeah the animals seem to do that ehy lol

thanks for the tip might come in handy in the future,
i got sent one too. i thought they only work once tho


----------



## VCSDave (Jan 3, 2009)

I completely agree with pretty much all the comments here... I'd love to be able to ship to the USA and I also realise how much I'm missing out on! I think it's something like 350m people compared to 60m in the UK. The math isn't difficult... But at the same time, I can't put a price on being able to travel and/or take the family to Disney etc. so the money that we could make is outweighed by that really.

P.S. I've just made a discount code for all RIU members. It's for 10% - just enter 'RIU' in the box at the checkout.


----------



## NoSaint (Jan 3, 2009)

http://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com/

I have an order in with these guys. Got the email today that it has been shipped. They sell all seeds they sell in singles. Not bad prices really.


----------



## happyface (Jan 3, 2009)

NoSaint said:


> http://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com/
> 
> I have an order in with these guys. Got the email today that it has been shipped. They sell all seeds they sell in singles. Not bad prices really.


 DDUUDDEE i really like ur rep.im gonna order from these guys on my next grow fo so. strawberry cough for 13$ damn good.i was askin for a pick an mix place that ships to te USA so eres some rep bro.


----------



## VCSDave (Jan 3, 2009)

Only 2 votes on this poll?!

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/145883-who-heres-pick-mix-supporter-4.html


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 3, 2009)

i know 
maybe ppl are just shy.
even so you are the best man 

Pick and mix rules


----------



## DopeToke (Jan 3, 2009)

Dave, do u ship to america?...Damn you must be sick of reading those words haha.

I normally get seeds direct from sensiseeds that was until i found this thread this morning, thank you mr west for starting it.
Its great that i can buy individual seeds. Your local to, i'm in nottingham.

My problem is signing for stuff, Is it possible to have non recorded delivery?

Your sites really good and everything ive read as been possitive. I can see me using it from now on


----------



## DopeToke (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh yea i voted in the poll to. Ive not ordered from you yet but everyone else's word is proof enough for me


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 4, 2009)

thanks for voting on my poll, i just want to show ppl how great they really are.. (i may even make one a while after the poll runs out in he future to see if people have seen the light. 

but ppl seem to only go for the popular ones who i find arent that reliable at all ive found. pick and mix deserves credit in my books...


----------



## NoSaint (Jan 4, 2009)

happyface said:


> DDUUDDEE i really like ur rep.im gonna order from these guys on my next grow fo so. strawberry cough for 13$ damn good.i was askin for a pick an mix place that ships to te USA so eres some rep bro.


Thanks

So far my experience with them has been good. Just waiting to see how its sbipped/packaged now. Either way, they got everything I have been wanting at a good price. Should be here this week i figure


----------



## happyface (Jan 4, 2009)

NoSaint said:


> Thanks
> 
> So far my experience with them has been good. Just waiting to see how its sbipped/packaged now. Either way, they got everything I have been wanting at a good price. Should be here this week i figure


 ya dude they have everything i want.......SKYWALKEY,BLUEBERRY,STRAWBERRYCOUGH,SINGLE AK-47 AN 48 FOR 3 DOLLARS AWESOME!!!!! I LOVE IT!


----------



## NoSaint (Jan 4, 2009)

happyface said:


> ya dude they have everything i want.......SKYWALKEY,BLUEBERRY,STRAWBERRYCOUGH,SINGLE AK-47 AN 48 FOR 3 DOLLARS AWESOME!!!!! I LOVE IT!



I ordered some white widow to test the company out. I've never seen any good or bad said about the company. Cant even remember where I found the link.
As soon as my widows come i'm going to get a couple NYC diesels from them.


----------



## Madas91 (Jan 4, 2009)

Good place to buy and test small type batches to find a favourite. I bought a nice selection 4 weeks ago and all is going well again after a few problems on my part.
Fast good service.
My only quibble is ..... i know you put part of the original packaging in but to be honest all the pieces i got looked nearly identical ie could have came from same box.  thats just an observation. Dont sack the little cardboard cutter on my account though 

Will definately be coming back for more from these guys though. I think i lucked in with the first one i tried and see no reason to try elsewhere


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 4, 2009)

Madas91 said:


> Good place to buy and test small type batches to find a favourite. I bought a nice selection 4 weeks ago and all is going well again after a few problems on my part.
> Fast good service.
> My only quibble is ..... i know you put part of the original packaging in but to be honest all the pieces i got looked nearly identical ie could have came from same box.  thats just an observation. Dont sack the little cardboard cutter on my account though
> 
> Will definately be coming back for more from these guys though. I think i lucked in with the first one i tried and see no reason to try elsewhere


at last people are seeing the light. lol
umm same piece of box lol. ummm are you sure 
i doubt theyd come from the same packaging.... if you get them from the same breeder the packs will most likely match (i know nirvanas packs are identical except the dot on the back that marks the correct strain) and a lot of others breeders are the same....

so yeah that maybe why. i guarantee thats probably what happened 
but either way i guarantee that you would have got a piece of the origional breeders package so i wouldnt worry. 

they are the only place ive been to that actually doesnt seem to want to rip ppl off... and im the same its the only lace i go anymore 

they can also send 50+ beans and have a good success rate  how goods that


----------



## Madas91 (Jan 4, 2009)

Yeah i guessed that they probably cut a lot of those strips from each box and theres no way they can all identify the strain individually.
What i meant more by it was they just all went straight in the recycler  as they where just nicely coloured bits of card.

Damn now i'm getting paranoid about how sad i am even mentioning it.

Time to build and watch my ladies sway in the breeze.


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 4, 2009)

what they do is cut up a piece of the right breeders pack they come in i think. so i can guarantee they send you what your after...

they would have given you the right piece of card its there to show you you didnt get ripped... ill admit they do look like little bits of stuff that just get thrown away but i can assure you they are from the breeder and origional packaging

i know cos i thought the same thing then gott some ten packs and realized what they were doing.... it does the job nicely i think 

and pick and mix does give you the bit of box from the correct breeder and strain i can guarantee that...

like i said tho i know nirvanas packs are all the same no matter wat strain the only diff is they colour a different box on the back so the best they could really do there is give you a nrvana packet so u know you got the correct breeders version 

i personally reckon they do an awsome job


----------



## smokeh (Jan 12, 2009)

Dave,


are u getting any more bongs in any time soon? i dont want that big thing for 100quid  give me a choice


----------



## VCSDave (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm seriously starting to fall behind with threads on here, we're so swamped at the minute!

We can certainly look into getting some more bongs, we've been meaning to extend our accessories range. Is there anything in particular you were after? (The Rok-It does come in a dead sexy metal flight case btw )


----------



## smokeh (Jan 13, 2009)

VCSDave said:


> I'm seriously starting to fall behind with threads on here, we're so swamped at the minute!
> 
> We can certainly look into getting some more bongs, we've been meaning to extend our accessories range. Is there anything in particular you were after? (The Rok-It does come in a dead sexy metal flight case btw )


lol whats the flight case?


i have been looking at "Spot On" bongs. they look quite good and are quite cheap. ive seen one for 13 quid.

i dont know much about bongs but i know i dont wanna pay that much for one and also it has to look good. 

i think most of the glass ones have ash catchers in them which is what i want.

but yer, id check out Spot On, they seem to be reasonable.


----------



## VCSDave (Jan 17, 2009)

We'll look into it and let you know.

Aren't Spot On the ones that are ridiculously strong?


----------



## smokeh (Jan 20, 2009)

VCSDave said:


> We'll look into it and let you know.
> 
> Aren't Spot On the ones that are ridiculously strong?



not too sure. if u google them, or u can find them on everyonedoesit then ull see that they look good but also, u can pick one up for a 10er and they range to 70quid i think.


----------



## VCSDave (Jan 20, 2009)

I was thinking of G-Spot. Check this out!
http://www.everyonedoesit.co.uk/video/html/g_spot_glass.html


----------



## critterville (Jan 20, 2009)

do you ship to us..thankx


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 20, 2009)

critterville said:


> do you ship to us..thankx


no u.s shipping for pick 'n' mix 
its a shame but they have there reasons


----------



## happyface (Jan 20, 2009)

THESE PEOPLE SHIP TO THE GREATEST COUNTRY. 
http://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com/
GREAT PRICES TO


----------



## CAkushsmoke (Jan 21, 2009)

is that a good site?


----------



## smokeh (Jan 21, 2009)

it is if u live in UK


----------



## NoSaint (Jan 21, 2009)

CAkushsmoke said:


> is that a good site?


Its done me good so far and I'm not in the UK.


----------



## happyface (Jan 21, 2009)

CAkushsmoke said:


> is that a good site?


 YES ITS A GOOD SITE. i know this cause Nosaint is pimp.he has ordered from there and he is in the greatest country.i cant wait for my tax return i want soooo many.


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 21, 2009)

CAkushsmoke said:


> is that a good site?


they are exactly like pick n mix but offer guaranteed shipping and to the u.s.... hmmmm i wonder.... 

well they seem good enough its just a matter of wether they really are a good company not a rip off joint...

guess well find out tho


----------



## NoSaint (Jan 21, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> they are exactly like pick n mix but offer guaranteed shipping and to the u.s.... hmmmm i wonder....
> 
> well they seem good enough its just a matter of wether they really are a good company not a rip off joint...
> 
> guess well find out tho


I've made and received in a timely fashion, 3 orders with them the past 1 1/2 months. I'm happy with them. No freebies but I don't care. Too broke to buy entire packs of the seeds I really want, but at least this way I can get some.


----------



## VCSDave (Jan 27, 2009)

Hey guys, hope everyone is well.

Just a quick one to let you know we've just added loads of new stuff! We've got DNA Genetics, Mr Nice, Reserva Privada and Seedsman feminised.

DNA Genetics Seeds
Mr Nice Seeds
Reserva Privada Seeds
Seedsman Seeds

Check them out!


----------



## Jungleman (Jan 27, 2009)

When you will be have Jack herer and bubba kush Fem. Dave?>i am asking you 3 times never answer.....Thx


----------



## VCSDave (Jan 27, 2009)

Sorry, never saw you asking!

We haven't got a date for them yet, we're waiting for Green House to release the seeds. Hopefully soon, they've been talking about them for ages now! We do have the Jack Here from Sensi Seeds, just not the feminised one from GHSC.


----------



## mr west (Jan 27, 2009)

Dave, whats up? remember them couple of jack herers i bought off u? nither germed or even split the seed, you seeds are normaly spot on and very virilant boysterous and full of vigour. Just thought ud like to know in case u was wndering what happend to em.


----------



## VCSDave (Jan 28, 2009)

Hmmm. That's a bit shit. Let me know when you're next thinking about ordering, and I'll sort something out for you!


----------



## Jungleman (Jan 28, 2009)

O ok ..I am send you 2 times email but never answer .I know you busy mate.Thanks Dave!i let you know soon ...



VCSDave said:


> Sorry, never saw you asking!
> 
> We haven't got a date for them yet, we're waiting for Green House to release the seeds. Hopefully soon, they've been talking about them for ages now! We do have the Jack Here from Sensi Seeds, just not the feminised one from GHSC.


----------



## VCSDave (Jan 28, 2009)

Hmm.. That is strange. Double check you use the email address on our contact page, that should definitely work! Alternatively, just PM me here. (I'm not getting email notifications for RIU at the minute though, so email *should* be more reliable!)


----------



## justatoker (Jan 28, 2009)

Sup Dave?.. Hows it going?


----------



## VCSDave (Jan 29, 2009)

Good cheers! How about yourself?


----------



## justatoker (Jan 29, 2009)

Cant complain. It wont do any good anyway lol

have a good one.


----------



## VCSDave (Jan 30, 2009)

Anyone for some new Green House Seeds?! We've not got the cannabis cup winning Super Lemon Haze and King's Kush!

And not only that... We're now also stocking Dinafem Seeds and White Dwarf from Buddha Seeds!


----------



## The Martian (Jan 30, 2009)

VCSDave said:


> Anyone for some new Green House Seeds?! We've not got the cannabis cup winning Super Lemon Haze and King's Kush!
> 
> And not only that... We're now also stocking Dinafem Seeds and White Dwarf from Buddha Seeds!


Hi All.
Hi VCSDave, Just got on to this thread, I didn't know you existed.
What a splendid idea!!!!!! And from what I've read your decent geezers too.
Its just a shame I'm so peppered at the mo, although i couldn't resist altogether, so I've sprung for a few (Big Bang, Trainwreck, The Church, and Lemon Skunk) in the hope of finding a reasonable mother or two.
All the best M8, you deserve to do well.
Toodle Ooo.


----------



## VCSDave (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks! We like to think we're pretty decent, yeah


----------



## Hempville (Feb 2, 2009)

VCSDave said:


> Thanks! We like to think we're pretty decent, yeah


hey dave! Any chance i could make a request? 
Maybe you guys could stock DJ short sometime in the future? Hope you like the idea peace.


----------



## BIG Gs BUD (Feb 4, 2009)

i have just getting my Shipping confirmation i ordered 1 super silver haze fem. 1 skunk #1 fem i hope it all goes well and i have to very good mother i have all ready got euforia, pot of gold, skunk pure mother plants a realy hope the s.s.h germinates as it is my fave plant if its a hermie i will be very disapointed. I used the RIU code for discount.. just want to say big up to the pick 'n' mix seeds company i hope i have long relationship with them there A+++++.


----------



## smokeh (Feb 5, 2009)

big g's bud. i had 3 super silver haze fem seeds before one popped. maybe im unlucky, or maybe u will be lucky if it pops 1st time


----------



## VCSDave (Feb 5, 2009)

BIG Gs BUD said:


> i have just getting my Shipping confirmation i ordered 1 super silver haze fem. 1 skunk #1 fem i hope it all goes well and i have to very good mother i have all ready got euforia, pot of gold, skunk pure mother plants a realy hope the s.s.h germinates as it is my fave plant if its a hermie i will be very disapointed. I used the RIU code for discount.. just want to say big up to the pick 'n' mix seeds company i hope i have long relationship with them there A+++++.


Thanks. We hope the same!

Even more new stuff coming up soon folks... I'll break the news tomorrow or Monday


----------



## Hempville (Feb 17, 2009)

VCSDave said:


> Thanks. We hope the same!
> 
> Even more new stuff coming up soon folks... I'll break the news tomorrow or Monday


no offense dave but its been like two weeks since your last post. Whne were you planning on updating us. And for the record buying seeds online is for fuckin nubs.


----------



## VCSDave (Feb 17, 2009)

Have I been a bit slack then?

We've got Buddha Seeds in and a few other new ones. The blog post here as all the info:

http://blog.pickandmixseeds.co.uk/more-new-seeds-dinafem-buddha-seeds-and-ghsc-super-lemon-haze-kings-kush

We have got other new stuff too, there'll be a new blog post and an email in a couple of days telling you all about those.

We should also have the new DNA Genetics seeds in soon too.

Keep an eye on the blog though, that gets updated more often. I can't always find the time to update all the forum threads as well! Plus, there'll be some extra special stuff then too, so stayed tuned!

P.S. If anyone has the time to do another review for us, that'll be great. Different site this time, and we haven't got a rating yet!
http://en.seedfinder.eu/seedpolice/input.html


----------



## mammal (Feb 17, 2009)

some of those dinafem seed strains look real nice...


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 17, 2009)

dont they

check out this for a yielder 
dinafem.... Moby Hash....


----------



## mr west (Feb 17, 2009)

same genetics as the alaskan ice tho, sept done by dinafem instead of ghs lol


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 17, 2009)

why do you reckon the yield is soo good. they must have chased some different traits then???


oh well check it out ppl ma pick n mix order came.... yessss sucesss 


2x AK47 - Regular
5x Red Diesel - Regular
1x Blue Cheese - Feminised x10
1x White Widow - Regular x10
1x Red Dragon - Regular x10

yaaay... sorry i cant helpbut brag atm lol im that happy


----------



## mr west (Feb 18, 2009)

White widow is a very nice smoke, what breeders are they from.


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 18, 2009)

hmmm *seedsman* white widow,apparently *barneys farm* blue cheese fems, red dragon, red diesel, and *serious* ak47.... shoulda borrowed more money and got 5 or a ten pack kicking maself now . oh well maybe one day


----------



## mr west (Feb 18, 2009)

1 plant can produce a hundred clones dude, dont beat ya self up. Nice choice with the widow tho lol


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 18, 2009)

yeah i had a budget so i chose my favourites of what i wanted the results were i couldnt get the amount of ak i wanted. i am actually spewing about the cheese in a way tho i buddha blue cheese is the one ive wanted for ages.... kinda wish i just got ak47 now... and a few cheese singles lol. aaah i have faith in ma seeds


----------



## mr west (Sep 1, 2009)

should be getting the deep purple seeds soon mate


----------



## 420OldSchoolDJ420 (Sep 1, 2009)

Man, it would royally suck if the seed(s) dont germ.. Buying a single seed is risky.


----------



## mr west (Sep 1, 2009)

out of all the seeds listed the only one that i didnt manage to germ was the sweet tooth lol, that one went mouldy in the jiffy lol. Ive had a very good germ rate recently 10 out of 10 dif strains, jack the ripper and skunk special 5 of each


----------



## happyface (Sep 1, 2009)

mr west said:


> out of all the seeds listed the only one that i didnt manage to germ was the sweet tooth lol, that one went mouldy in the jiffy lol. Ive had a very good germ rate recently 10 out of 10 dif strains, jack the ripper and skunk special 5 of each


ya i got the sweettooth aswell it germed. out of the 5 seeds i ordered only 1 didnt germ SKYWALKER sad to say. thats the whole reason i placed the order but its coo the serious AK is badass dank weed
https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/221433-my-ak-47-she-done.html
the strawberrycough is also something special.


----------



## VCSDave (Sep 8, 2009)

Hey guys,

How is everyone? I've been a little quiet on here recently as a result of it being anything but quiet in the office!

Got a couple of quick questions for you. Firstly, are there any new seed banks you'd like us to add? We've added quite a few recently, but are keen to add more if there's demand for them.

Secondly, there's a new site that's popped up that does reviews of seed banks, and we'd really appreciate it if you guys could spare 2 mins to tell the world how much you love us!
http://bestseedbank.com/?p=48#respond

Cheers

Dave


----------



## plantsinpants (Sep 8, 2009)

i got ed rosenthal super bud from pick and mix and directly from sensi !! il see if theres any difference! i hope not


----------



## nuera59 (Sep 8, 2009)

hello dave, quick one really.
thanks to the great rep your firm has got I ordered big Buddha blue cheese & barneys red diesel.
I placed this order late Thursday (3/9/9) and still have not recieved.
I got my email reciept and the site stated 2 to 3 days post?


----------



## mr west (Sep 9, 2009)

tga seeds dave get them on pam dave


----------



## nuera59 (Sep 9, 2009)

I got an email with apology and news that I'm getting the beans Monday latest.
all good


----------



## VCSDave (Sep 14, 2009)

mr west said:


> tga seeds dave get them on pam dave


I'll look into it!



nuera59 said:


> I got an email with apology and news that I'm getting the beans Monday latest.
> all good


Sorry about the delay. Had a couple of issues with the stock system whilst I was away, but should all be fixed now!


----------



## Jester88 (Sep 14, 2009)

mr west said:


> tga seeds dave get them on pam dave


hehe i only just said that lmfao... great minds think alike lol


----------



## mr west (Sep 14, 2009)

and fools seldom differ lol


----------



## Jester88 (Sep 14, 2009)

well i am jester afterall, fool comes with the description huh lol.


----------



## nuera59 (Sep 17, 2009)

Hello Dave.
no beans mate? help me out.


----------



## Jester88 (Sep 17, 2009)

id give it untill next wednesday then start really worrying. 
dont worry the people at pick n mix seem pretty sweet man so your order should come  taking off weekends its just under two weeks i generally give up at the three weeks mark lol. (not including weekends only weekdays)


----------



## mr west (Sep 17, 2009)

nuera59 said:


> Hello Dave.
> no beans mate? help me out.


also remeber the postal worker in the uk are striking and stuff lol


----------



## nuera59 (Sep 17, 2009)

yer they have a tight rep, that's why I have used them.
Its just getting a bit long now, I'm not that worried because I've been in contact the firm.
I'm just like a exicited kid waiting for Christmas, and when are the royal mail not on strike. LOL


----------



## mr west (Sep 17, 2009)

lol, i got my beans from breedbay ok strike or no. Ive never waited too long for beans so far touch wood and pick and mix are genraly one of the fast ones lol.


----------



## nuera59 (Sep 17, 2009)

Its a shame because its my first order online.
All I've heard is good things with P&M, and I would use them again. I don't think you can beat single seeds. 
They told me in the last email, that they posted Friday 11th, 1st class.
Ahhhhhhhh!


----------



## mr west (Sep 17, 2009)

still early days yet, longest ive waited is twelve days and that was cuz of a bank holiday lol


----------



## nuera59 (Sep 17, 2009)

I trust them, and your words reasure me.
I'm debateing what to go for next around, what would you recomend?


----------



## mr west (Sep 17, 2009)

dunno, im trying tga jack the ripper and nervanas skunk special at the min and got some dairy queens in my bank with some special exodus cheese cross white widow blueberry seeds off of a mate lol. Everything seems cheesey at the mo. Maybe something old school, i like my widow lol.


----------



## VCSDave (Sep 21, 2009)

nuera59 said:


> Hello Dave.
> no beans mate? help me out.


PM me your order number all I'll look into it.


----------



## nuera59 (Sep 21, 2009)

I've done so.


----------



## nuera59 (Sep 22, 2009)

all good, I recieved this morning. happy as larry.


----------



## mr west (Sep 22, 2009)

nuera59 said:


> all good, I recieved this morning. happy as larry.



cool as fuck mate, so u gonna start a jurnal with ya new beans?


----------



## nuera59 (Sep 22, 2009)

I'd love to westy, the only problem being that I have no decent Camara and no desk to put my computor on (misses goes nuts).
I have to use my iPod & playstation and it's fuckin annoying.
Im gonna have to buy a desk or somthing! ha


----------



## plantsinpants (Sep 22, 2009)

just wanted to say that pick n mix is the shit! oredered from them on 6-7 times and had no problems,


----------



## VCSDave (Nov 16, 2009)

I wouldn't normally cross-post, but seeing as you've all been hassling us to get these in, I thought I'd make an exception!

--

Good news guys - we've finally got our hands on TGA Subcool Seeds! You've been nagging us to get these for ages, and they are now part of our catalogue as of today.

We also added Positronics Seeds recently as well, as well as a few other strains from various seed banks. Check out the blog for all the info!


----------



## brainwarp (Nov 16, 2009)

That is awesome that PnM now sells Subcool... Now, if you could just ship to the UNITED STATES!

I wanted to order my last seeds from there, but no Subcool, and no shipping to US. One down, one to go.

Their site says they can't ship to US. Bullshit. They can figure a way around that, by shipping from across the channel or something. The packages are discreet right? What's the problem?


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 16, 2009)

customs are the problem and international laws... they dont ship to my country any more either . 

these people are supplying a great service and they have to look out for their best interests and the businesses. all we can do is sit back and wait for the day that seeds can be sent worldwide with no hassles.

keep up the good work dave


----------



## Reeves (Feb 21, 2011)

I ordered my seeds on Friday night  so now I'm so excited to get them 

I ordered the seedsman Auto blue and the short stuff MI5 auto


----------



## mantiszn (Feb 21, 2011)

MI5, BCN Diesel and Super Cali Auto all arrived within days of ordering

great speedy service

will update on germination


----------



## mr west (Feb 21, 2011)

Nice avatar lol gotta love skinny white stoner chicks lol


----------



## Reeves (Feb 23, 2011)

I received my seeds on the Tuesday and seriously the service was top notch.

1x Short stuff: MI5 (auto)
1x Seedsman: Auto Blue

On the pick and mix website under the faq it says that you will get a portion of the original packaging.
My Short Stuff: MI5 came with packaging but my Seedsman: Auto Blue had no portion of the original packaging just a seed in a bag.
It has bumbed me out a bit as it was my first order with them. 
Has anyone here ever had the same problem as me and if yes was your seed the one you ordered.


----------



## wavey.mofo (Feb 23, 2011)

You think i should get pick n mix seeds for a wide variety of strains for my first grow or should i just stick to getting a 10 pack of 1 strain?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 23, 2011)

id stick to some cheap ones for your first time, its up to you if you want all the same, but sown the line youll probably wish you had a couple of each or 3 depending on your space


----------



## mantiszn (Feb 23, 2011)

I'd recommend some of the new gen auto's particularly short stuff

advantages:
small plants - good for small spaces
quick - seed to harvest
fairly easy to manage
can be used with any light cycle 12/12 18/6 20/4 24/0
no need for transplants

disadvantages:
small plants - lower yield (but remember you can basically get two harvests of auto's in the time it takes to do 1 regular)

I just picked up some MI5's, BCN Auto Diesel, and Super Cali-haze and can't wait to get them going.

if you want auto guide this guy is the one to watch

http://www.youtube.com/user/DrAutoflower


----------



## Reeves (Feb 23, 2011)

Just got an E-mail from the pick and mix saying 

Seedsman's auto strains are packed in a hard plastic packaging which is pretty much impossible to cut up
we have a similar situation with a couple of breeders (Dinafem, for instance, send their seeds in metal tins).
Wherever possible we include a piece of the original packaging but in cases like this it's simply not possible to do so.

Bring on the CBD


----------



## mr west (Feb 23, 2011)

good to see every one is having good expirences with pckandmixseeds. I still buy from there and think its great


----------



## two2brains (Feb 23, 2011)

everything i want is out of stock  

Stop picking and mixing all the ones i want! lol


----------



## mr west (Feb 23, 2011)

two2brains said:


> everything i want is out of stock
> 
> Stop picking and mixing all the ones i want! lol


what was it u was after?


----------



## Icyblaze (Mar 4, 2011)

lol delete post.


----------



## Reeves (Mar 24, 2011)

I ordered more beans from the pick and mix  

1 x Pineapple Express (auto)
1 x Auto Assassin

My MI5 is doing well and is looking really healthy. It's now on day 24 and it's still not showing pistols and no signs of flowering  
I'm having a grow off with Mantiszn and his MI5 is flowering and has been for a while now. Do you guys think I should make the switch to 12/12 or wait a little longer?


----------



## mr west (Mar 25, 2011)

if they were gona be males they would of shown by now. Fems like to keep us waiting, ive grown sats that take 5 weeks to show


----------



## Reeves (Mar 25, 2011)

Haha it was just me being paranoid being my first auto grow. Since my last post my MI5 has popped with these tiny i mean tiny pistols located on the second internode from the top. I had to really get in there to see them but they there.

She is under 500 watts of CFL's 1 x 250 red and 1 x 250 blue.
the red spec is now hanging from the reflector and the blue spec is handing 
on one of those cables as side lighting.I'm a little worried that the blue spectrum 
will cause my flowers to be leafy.


----------



## Tiami (Feb 8, 2012)

glad to see that pickandmix is respected and reliable, I'm thinking about buying seeds from them. there's one thing that concerns me, how do I know that seeds are the ones which I ordered?.. when you're buying a couple of seeds of each strain of course, not whole pack.


----------



## mantiszn (Feb 8, 2012)

however many you buy you will receive a correlating percentage of original packaging where possible..
in other words if you order 5 seeds from a 10 pack you will get half the original packaging.




Tiami said:


> glad to see that pickandmix is respected and reliable, I'm thinking about buying seeds from them. there's one thing that concerns me, how do I know that seeds are the ones which I ordered?.. when you're buying a couple of seeds of each strain of course, not whole pack.


----------



## Tiami (Feb 9, 2012)

still that's not a guarantee that these are the seeds you ordered? I meen top quality seed and any other seed will look more or less the same, or mr.nice ssh and green house ssh even more. maybe my question should be, has anyone had bad experience with banks that sell individual seeds?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2012)

I've used PnM for years they're straight. You get what you order. Never had a duff pip.


----------



## mantiszn (Feb 9, 2012)

Agreed everything I've ordered from them has been spot on.
credibability ... Read the reviews if they were doing something dodgey they wouldn't still be in business


----------



## Tiami (Feb 9, 2012)

allright. thanks guys!! can you help me here: https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/509334-help-classic-outdoor-strain-mediterranean.html


----------

